# AION ingame HD VIDEOS, alles wird gezeigt!



## RomanGV1 (15. April 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen.
Da unser clan schon AION zockt.
Haben wir uns gedacht,wir zeigen euch alles was ihr da machen könnt.
Auch die Grafik ist auf MAX einstellungen.
Und wenn FRAPS aus wäre hat man min 75 bis 170 FPS.
Mit :
CPU  :QC 6600 -4 mal 2.4 gig-             (Bekommste für unter 100 Euro schon.
GPU  :8800 GTX -Die is so 2 jahre alt!- (ca.142+ Euro)
Ram  :4 Gig -G-Skill mir 5.5.5 bla bla-  (so 108 Euro)
OS    :Vista Home Basic 64                  (ca.75 Euro OEM)
Und ne billige SATA2 mit 140 gig          (ca. 130 bis 179 Euro)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*So macht man einen char +SERVER etc. WILLKOMMEN in AION* 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LU8h_mIz61U

*Auf in eine andere DIMENSION Beam channel etc kleine ladepause und charbetrachtung..
Die FL benutzen.*hust* und die Karte..... * 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhAdvPCt9Xk

*Grafikeinstellungen "Aldi pc" Alles auf MAX im menü,das radar distanz etc hui..
Und nochmal die Karte...*sorry wir hatten durchgemacht und wussten nicht mehr was wir machen^^
CharSTATS blocken STR usw .. PVP Rank und more* 3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnV_s7HzsC4

*Das Menü Skills Aktiv Passiv und und.Skillcombo Questmenü...schon wieder die Karte...sorry..^^
Einfluss im land,Macro power!HELP!!Mach nen eigenen Store auf!Raid?+Chillerwolke!
GEMELDET GM!Wie lange fliegen?Tag nacht zeit.Schaut in die Optionen!Q.Bars wie in WOW* 4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVpg7EF8GwY

*Ab in die gruppe!Raid Menü etc.Wichtige quests endecken icon über kopf etc.
Das LOG, Waffen laden.BeamPunkt binde dich!Und der POSTKASTEN kosten.* 5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9b7sm4OoRg

*Ich arbeite, der erste jop Planzen pflücken.ihr könnt alles lernen!Quest machen, seit dabei!LOOTEN* 6

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3itl-NdObs

*Die DETAIL´s wundervolle kleine sachen animationen usw,Quest abgeben sachen anlegen,Inventar
Eine WAFFE SOCKELN wie geht das?+Kleines filmchen story.Eine waffe an den körper für immer binden!
Und das Buff-food wie man es kennt, ES IST DABEI!* 7

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKBnx5oKB9o

*Wir sind Skills lernen, beim lehrer.Pimpen?+Hui ist das schön, schiffchen und wasser^^
Und,Titel haben endlich mal einen nutzen!zb +4 Str usw.+Ingame Fim Storyline!
Wir haben die Quest wo es flügel gibt gemacht Teil 1* 8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtxA9YRBQxI

*Flügel Quest T2 ende^^ Willkommen in der HaubtStadt der Asmodier + Neue Flügel kaufen ab Level 30 etc
Der Flügelladen^^Ihr seht die ecke wo die meissten ScreensShots gemacht wurden.* 9

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9lxbnmkts8

*Wie und wo macht man ne gilde?* 10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9IwJozeNIs

*Mehr infos zu Gilde einstellungen etc+Fette rüsstung und Story filmchen* 11

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKBa_k8EWCU

*Ne kleine Raid instanz aber nur die kleinen Filme zeige ich davon.
Und mehr POWER!^^Ich darf ne questbelohnung wählen^^
Und der BeamStein^^ich sage nur eins..20 Minuten CD!* 12

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hC80zPMJZWU

*Das inventar erweitern,Die Bank+erweitern und ACCbank alle chars zugriff!
Das AH Ich biete ich kaufe, so wie wir es kennen und lieben.
Und die GILDENBANK!* 13

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rc1M4i8Uabk

*Nen fliegender Steinteller?^^Und wo kann man alle jops lernen?
Seht es hier!* 14

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCBWFWhgZOM

*Wo kann man alle jops lernen?Seht es hier!* 15

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6n1OwPL0doc

*Wo kann man Trinken und Essen?Die Bar.+ Die ARENA
Mal gut verdroschen werden..FESTGERÄNKERT!!HAT AN!!^^Und der Armor Shop und mehr.* 16

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_jwP2ImLDs

*Noch mehr Stores hey hier gibts BRILLEN!!* 17

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSczD4xCj8w

*Auf dem Markt,jaa noch mehr stores!!* 18

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49P8oMfrQqI

*EMOtionen des Schurken weiblich.
OHNE MEINE STIMME..(nur am anfang kurtz)* 19

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9vmRBoehII

*Hier siet man ALLE schurken Skills!Lisste!
OHNE MEINE STIMME^^* 20

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17F7wpPG1Lo

*Hier siet man uns als gruppe die einen Elite gegner erlegen.
+Fischen mit POWERWAVE!!(das rucken kommt durch screenshots!)* 21

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qG0SXer0vVg

*Die Gilde und buffed^^ und mehr..Gilden Emblem ausmachen!Es geht doch^^
+Ein schöner wald, bald mehr dazu....* 22

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtOGwSSefJE

*Noch immer im wald..+ Tiere die amok laufen und MR.HENKY!!* 23

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jr9e9VpXnus

*Noch immer im wald aber OHNE MEINE STIMME^^
Planzen melken job machen.Und a welt endecken..* 24

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7oZHz8HA30

*Durch den wald gekommen kleines dorf gefunden.(OHNE MEINE STIMME)* 25

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTrVah-nxfk

*Weiter die wälder am endecken.+Fliegen mit Style..(OHNE MEINE STIMME) * 26

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrDtW7aIhdU

*Sitzen reggen,ComboSkills wie funsen die eigendlich genau?* 27

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nROARqKnpDg

*Falsche bezeichnungen!?Hey der Puder heisst anders!Brauch man für heillung.
+Schwänze sammeln...und lusstige krabben.Und grüsse an Buffed (bitte nicht flamen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )* 28

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfPNSgf075M

*Eine Quest wo man flügel braucht Tip für später.Das game grösser wie Wow!?* 29

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAp-GzDaYSI

*Der erste ZWERG ist in AION angekommen!!!Ex WOW/WAR Zwergen zocker DARKWART.
Und er hat sogar was zu trinken dabei...klar....
war ja klar..unfreundlich, fett und immer am saufen..ZWERGE!* 30

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZi9P6FGcFk

*Fasst vergessen die Gruppen optionen!Loot verteilen usw+Meine Zauberin erste kills
+Ein toller neuer ZwergenSong only for Buffed,und grüsse an Buffed * 31

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vab2d4v_-HU

*Ein Zwerg wird geboren.Ist es schwer sowas zu "bauen".NEIN es ist sogar sehr einfach.
Macht euren Zwerg.* 32

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_EZJwIz4RY

*Eine sehr lusstige quest.Wir sind alle BESPOORT!* 33

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUWnuAHNweA

*Zu besuch bei den Elyos + regen am start!Animationen im Regen und sand bei asmo.* 34

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=chann...CuNF4&gl=US

*Ab level 16 gehts langsam ab Elite Quests.Und schon viele effekte.* 35


*Einfach nur die kleine animation im schnee..und ich habe mich in eine "Katze"(30%schneller) verwandelt.* 36

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpp_WO_qRBQ...re=channel_page

*Jetzt kommen wir zum Final Fantasy LIMIT BREAK.Level 3!!! 4000 DP!!!* 37

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePzK0AfDKU4...re=channel_page

*Chain Skills nur den ersten benutzen aber alles rausballern!Chains RICHTIG benutzen!* 38

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKPvS7cZA9I...re=channel_page

*Stigma Steine..endlich wir wissen wie es geht.EXTRA POWER!Und nochmal ne Chain info!* 39

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb9iU0GmvZI...re=channel_page

*Auf der KARTE sachen sticken/Marken Sehr schön.Wichtige sachen linken im chat etc* 40

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1x8urOXVLA&

*HUD WOW Style!Droppende Quests in der welt.* 41

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JX33r0RrQu8

*Eine MAGISCHE Questhummel!!(Stadt) und ein Beschwörer L44 mit dem Höchsten Feuerelementar!* 42

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHUP6Py9-cs

*Nochmal : Gilde Level & Symbol ausuchen, ab level 3 eigenes hochladen & Preise sehen + post erhalten.* 43

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YPm0j0J3BM

*Neue Emotionen kaufen der EMO Händler.+Strip auf Tisch in der Kneipe!* 44

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quEdxQjEtpw

*Die Express-Zustellung der Post* 45

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgaipoclbkk


------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Denkt drann, wenn es hier nicht geht dann geht auf YT und drückt den *HD modus!*
Das sind immer *MAX einstellungen.*
Wenn wir was neues zeigen etc..
Dann machen wir das hier auch rein zu den anderen filmen.Teil 20 etc wird kommen^^

Viel spass.
Wir sehen uns... www.POWERWAVE.de.tc only ab 18 jahren.Only mit TS.
Ich bin Roman Power.....ende^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (15. April 2009)

vielen danke das sieht doch schonmal gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



->ins gildenforum post!


----------



## Konov (15. April 2009)

Danke für die Videos, das ging schneller als ich dachte ^^


----------



## RomanGV1 (15. April 2009)

*Wie und wo macht man ne gilde?+Einstellungen* 10
Neu hochgeladen.
Wie immer in HD vollbild auf Youtube und hier oben im ersten eintrag.
Viel spass.


----------



## Dellamorte (16. April 2009)

Hy Roman, 

Ich wollte mal nachfragen wegen der Spielbarkeit, meine CPU wäre der selbe wie bei eurem Test-Pc,
der Punkt ist, Ich habe nur 2x die 8600 GTS, 3g Ram und Vista Home Basic 32.

Jetz meine 2 Fragen :

Weis man schon ob Sli bzw Crossfire unterstützt wird und kann ich mit dem Sytem ordentlich zocken?!
Geld ist im Moment nicht drinn für ne neue Kiste und Low-Details möchte Ich ungern einstellen.

Hoffe mal dass läßt sich machen, muss unbedingt weg aus diesem WoW-Alltag.
Danke schonmal und vorallem Mega-THX für die hammer Videos.

MfG Dellamorte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jo0 (16. April 2009)

Dellamorte schrieb:


> Hy Roman,
> 
> Ich wollte mal nachfragen wegen der Spielbarkeit, meine CPU wäre der selbe wie bei eurem Test-Pc,
> der Punkt ist, Ich habe nur 2x die 8600 GTS, 3g Ram und Vista Home Basic 32.
> ...



Also wenn du schon 2x die 8600 GTS hast, werden die wohl reichen wenn Aion SLI unterstützt (weiss ich net)

Aber ansonst ist man mit zB einer alten 8800gt gut bedient...
Oder kauf dir ne 9800GT für ca 95€ und du wirst zu frieden sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg


----------



## RomanGV1 (16. April 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> Also wenn du schon 2x die 8600 GTS hast, werden die wohl reichen wenn Aion SLI unterstützt (weiss ich net)
> 
> Aber ansonst ist man mit zB einer alten 8800gt gut bedient...
> Oder kauf dir ne 9800GT für ca 95€ und du wirst zu frieden sein
> ...



Zu dem über dir sag ich :
Deine karte reicht zu 100% da geht alles auf MAX!

Jetzt zu dir hier..
Einer ausm clan bei uns hat die  9800GT mit der karte hat der überall im game anzeigefehler.
Ja er hat alte treiber und NEUE getestet...hat alles nix gebracht..
Er wird sich jetzt ne 8800GTX kaufen.

ps.In jedem anderen game geht die 9800GT bei ihm nur nicht in AION.
Ich wollte das nur mal ansagen,nicht das das dir auch so geht...ka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lynox (16. April 2009)

noch nie so ein schlechten und unlustigen kommentator gehört, hättest ma lieber statt deinem gefasel den ingame sound abgespielt.


----------



## RomanGV1 (16. April 2009)

Lynox schrieb:


> noch nie so ein schlechten und unlustigen kommentator gehört, hättest ma lieber statt deinem gefasel den ingame sound abgespielt.



nunja..ich gebe zu...mag sein..
Ich hatte aber auch den grund hingeschrieben^^
Wir hatten durchgemacht^^ sind fasst vom stuhl gerutscht.
Aber wir wollten halt zeigen was geht^^
Und ich finde schon..das der FUN ein kleines bischen durchkommt^^

Besser wie nix.
Und alles in HD da siet man was man bekommt.

Des soll ja auch keine comedy sein^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps.Wir machen gerade schon wieder durch^^


----------



## Dellamorte (16. April 2009)

Spitze Roman, danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Da kann ich dann ja schonmal entspannt auf Aion warten und mich schonmal aufs zocken freuen.
Wäre spitze wenn ihr später mal ein Armor-Video machen würdet wenn ihr paar mehr Lvl aufm Buckel habt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und etz noch was zu dir Lynox,
sei froh wenn sich jemand die Mühe macht und uns mit so geilen Videos versorgt.
Blöde Kommentare sind da echt nicht angebracht.

Ich hoffen jedenfalls das sich Aion gut verkaufen wird und einige Jahre Spielspass mit sich bringen wird.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. April 2009)

schick schick, auch die serverzahl verblüfft mich leicht..aber naja bei ner einwohnerzahl in china die das 10 fache europas übersteigt...^^

durch die kommentare wirds auch kaum langweilig zu schauen

die art von sound..grafik..atmophäre...der hammer

wie wärs nu mit nem guide für dummies, wie man denn nun auf deutschen boden die chinesiche beta zocken kann mit nem englischen client?^^


----------



## RomanGV1 (16. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> schick schick, auch die serverzahl verblüfft mich leicht..aber naja bei ner einwohnerzahl in china die das 10 fache europas übersteigt...^^
> 
> durch die kommentare wirds auch kaum langweilig zu schauen
> 
> ...



Nun gut...
Ich hatte nen sprachpacket im internet gefunden..musste mal googlen nach ENU.pak
Man sucht den ordner 
L10N
Da ist nen ordner :
CHS
drinn...da makierst du den Ordner und machst ne Copie..
Dann steht da noch einer mit 
CHS - Copie
Den CHS - copie umbenennen in :
ENU
So jetzt haben wir 2 ordner..einmal :
CHS und einmal ENU
Jetzt fehlt nur noch deine geladene :
ENU.pak
datei...dann müsste es so aussehen ;
2 Ordner und 2 pak datein :
CHS
ENU
CHS.pak
ENU.pak

Jetzt noch bei XP oder VISTA die zeiteinstellungen land einstellungen auf English (USA) stellen.
Und game starten.

So HF beim zocken.
Alles ist in Eng und ich meine ALLES.

Ich denke..jetzt darf ich schlafen oder?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps.Ich hoffe man versteht was ich schreibe!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochwas..die seite wo man die pack datei laden konnte fidne ich nicht mehr..
Ich könnte ja wenn man sie braucht irgendwo hochladen..ka


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. April 2009)

naja..ich mein jetzt..für "richtige" dummies^^

das mit dem sprachpacket habsch kapiert aber...


1.  wie es das mit der registrierung/accerstellung?

2. link zum clientdownload?

3. muss ich chinesische zeichen installiern?

4. ich finde manche URL´ einfach nicht, muss ich den client vllt über Torrent downloaden oder gibts da noch ne möglichkeit

5. installiern sich die patches automatisch oder muss ich sie manuell downloaden und installiern?


----------



## RomanGV1 (16. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> naja..ich mein jetzt..für "richtige" dummies^^
> 
> das mit dem sprachpacket habsch kapiert aber...
> 
> ...




Ne ne...da bin ich gerade da..und muss wieder ran.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber da du so nett fragst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://aion.mmosite.com/guide/register.shtml

Viel spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. April 2009)

dangö für die schnelle antwort^^


----------



## Konov (16. April 2009)

@Ren
Gibt auch nen Thread hier im Aion Forum wo alle deine Fragen zur Beta beantwortet werden dürften, wie du es zum Laufen bekommst etc.

Zum Thema Kommentare bei den Videos, also ich finds teilweise sogar richtig lustig. Der Ingame Sound dürfte nach paar Minuten auch eher langweilig werden, von daher prima dass du zu allem was gesagt hast.


----------



## Enrico300 (16. April 2009)

Schade das die beta schon vorbei ist!!
Ist ein super geniales Spiel und mich interessiert nicht was irgend welche wow Spieler sagen oder ob es besser als WoW ist!
Aion brauch sich nicht vor WoW verstecken und ich weiß von was ich rede, bin immer noch intensiver WoW Spieler.
Ich freue mich auf des Spiel und ich denke das es hier Erfolg haben wird!!
Ich will wieder Aion spielen!!!^^


----------



## RomanGV1 (16. April 2009)

UPDATE der 8800GTX der preis war oben falsch angegeben.
Die karte ist viel billiger.
Warum steht das sys da oben?
Damit man siet wie billig ein gutes sys ist.
Alles unter 800- euro.
Und crysis geht auch auf max auf 22 zoll ohne AA!
Soll bedeuten das AION so gut geht..aber das seht ihr ja oben wo die FPS stehen etc.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. April 2009)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> Schade das die beta schon vorbei ist!!
> Ist ein super geniales Spiel und mich interessiert nicht was irgend welche wow Spieler sagen oder ob es besser als WoW ist!
> Aion brauch sich nicht vor WoW verstecken und ich weiß von was ich rede, bin immer noch intensiver WoW Spieler.
> Ich freue mich auf des Spiel und ich denke das es hier Erfolg haben wird!!
> Ich will wieder Aion spielen!!!^^



was? oO..wieee die beta ist vorbei? wtf? also brauch ich nitmehr den kram zu downloaden und installen?


----------



## Enrico300 (16. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> was? oO..wieee die beta ist vorbei? wtf? also brauch ich nitmehr den kram zu downloaden und installen?


Ja leider, die beta ging doch nur bis zum 16.4.09!


----------



## Enrico300 (16. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> was? oO..wieee die beta ist vorbei? wtf? also brauch ich nitmehr den kram zu downloaden und installen?


Sorry Ren-Alekz hab gerade probiert mich einzulogen und es geht!!
Komisch dachte die server werden heute abgestellt?


----------



## Arland (16. April 2009)

Also ich kann noch spielen... ist von Region zu Region unterschiedlich.
Aber lohnt wirklich nicht mehr alles runterzuladen die letzte geht meines Wissens nach irgendwann Morgen live.


----------



## RomanGV1 (16. April 2009)

Arland schrieb:


> Also ich kann noch spielen... ist von Region zu Region unterschiedlich.
> Aber lohnt wirklich nicht mehr alles runterzuladen die letzte geht meines Wissens nach irgendwann Morgen live.



ka was du meinnst^^
Ich musste vor 30 minuten nen dicken patch laden.
Und alles geht.
Ich hab sogar mehr FPS..kann sien das es zufall ist..ka

Also nach dem was ich gehört habe sollen die server ANGEBLICH noch bleiben..wie lange ka^^

*Achja in dem land wo für AION schon gezahlt wird..geht es so :
2 Stunden Spielzeit sind 11 Cent.*


----------



## jo0 (16. April 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> ka was du meinnst^^
> Ich musste vor 30 minuten nen dicken patch laden.
> Und alles geht.
> Ich hab sogar mehr FPS..kann sien das es zufall ist..ka
> ...





Auf welcher Serverfarm hast du dich denn eingeloggt?


----------



## RomanGV1 (16. April 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> Auf welcher Serverfarm hast du dich denn eingeloggt?



Serverfarm!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jo0 (17. April 2009)

Ja oder "Region"
Hab sie aber gefunden, war die Letze,der ping ist da aber bei mir dermaßen heftig.. ich muss teilweise 15-20sec warten bis der ne Aktion ausführt..
Schade hatte mich gefreut mal nen Schurken auszuprobieren, aber so kann man nicht zocken...

mfg


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. April 2009)

wie siehts denn aus? in china ist  es inzwischen ca. halb 9 uhr morgens der 17. april..laufen die beta server immernoch?


----------



## jo0 (17. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> wie siehts denn aus? in china ist  es inzwischen ca. halb 9 uhr morgens der 17. april..laufen die beta server immernoch?




Ja läuft bei mir aber nur auf der letzten Server Region.. und mit nen ziemlich heftigen Ping bei mir..
Bei der anderen Server Region, wo ich vorher war (die erste) lief es viel besser

Vielleicht läuft es ja bei Dir besser...
Aber ich glaube nicht, dass die Server noch lange so laufen werden..

Edit: Aufmal läufts bei Mir viel besser!!


mfg


----------



## Tonkra (17. April 2009)

@ threadersteller

das mit den channels ist "nur" bis lv 20 also die startgebiete.. danach gibt es keine mehr.. das dient nur dazu um nach den release die massen an spieler zu beweltigen, dass es keine ballungsgebiete gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Ja leider, die beta ging doch nur bis zum 16.4.09!



Ja die beta ging nurnoch bis gestern, das is nu vorbei.
die Japanische OpenBeta soll am 12.Juli starten.. ob auch ausländische spieler da mitspielen können, weiß man nicht. oder ob ausländische IPs geblockt werden.

nach dem japanischen release folgt der EU/USA release.
ursprünglich war der herbst für unseren release geplant, mal sehen ob es dabei bleibt.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. April 2009)

also NOCH kann man die beta spielen..wie lang noch kA^^


----------



## RomanGV1 (17. April 2009)

*UPDATE
FILM 11 bis 20 alles neu.
NOCH MEHR INFOS!*

Ich hatte gestern abend nen patch gehabt in der version..da stand V1.
Ich nehme an auch diese AION version ist FINAL seit gestern die wir zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skymek (17. April 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> *UPDATE
> FILM 11 bis 20 alles neu.
> NOCH MEHR INFOS!*
> 
> ...




Final ist atm 1.2! sprich Korea stand...


----------



## Enrico300 (17. April 2009)

Hi, auf welche Server spielt hier den so und welche Region?


----------



## meyster77 (17. April 2009)

Man kann immer noch spielen, obwohl die Beta vorbei sein sollte. Wie lange kann man noch spielen, weiß einer genauers?


----------



## RomanGV1 (17. April 2009)

meyster77 schrieb:


> Man kann immer noch spielen, obwohl die Beta vorbei sein sollte. Wie lange kann man noch spielen, weiß einer genauers?



Server ASCALON (oder so^^)Asmo rasse
Anaria anschreiben zack in die gilde^^

China (Eng patch) Version FINAL game!!!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. April 2009)

USED TIME HAS EXPIRED :OOO


----------



## RomanGV1 (17. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> USED TIME HAS EXPIRED :OOO



Hab ich auch..trotzem bekomm ich Exp usw..
Alles geht wie immer.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. April 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Hab ich auch..trotzem bekomm ich Exp usw..
> Alles geht wie immer.



gmm komisch..ich kann mich garnitmehr aufm acc einloggen


----------



## Konov (17. April 2009)

Also ich finds ja klasse dass ihr soviele Videos reinstellt @Roman.
Mittlerweile sinds soviele dass man mit dem Gucken gar nicht hinterherkommt. ^^

Danke!


----------



## Enrico300 (18. April 2009)

So hab gerade Chains aus eurer Gilde getroffen, sehr nett.
Hab mir den Namen Luzifer ausgesucht, weil das irgendwie passt mit den Flügeln, sehen ja aus wie Engels Flügel.Ich finde diese Engel Thematik richtig geil, man könnte fast denke Erzengel gegen gefallene Engel.Was übrigens auch ein super Name für eine Gilde ist..Gefallene Engel.
Ich hoffe das Spiel wird richtig umgesetzt für Deutschland und viel Werbung gemacht und das natürlich noch viel Pve Inhalt  dazu kommt.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (18. April 2009)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> So hab gerade Chains aus eurer Gilde getroffen, sehr nett.
> Hab mir den Namen Luzifer ausgesucht, weil das irgendwie passt mit den Flügeln, sehen ja aus wie Engels Flügel.Ich finde diese Engel Thematik richtig geil, man könnte fast denke Erzengel gegen gefallene Engel.Was übrigens auch ein super Name für eine Gilde ist..Gefallene Engel.
> Ich hoffe das Spiel wird richtig umgesetzt für Deutschland und viel Werbung gemacht und das natürlich noch viel Pve Inhalt  dazu kommt.



Luzifer.. joar ich erinner mich noch, hast mit mir gesprochen "Canis".nit "Chains" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, bin aber net wirklich ein POWERWAVER...nur mal zum fun in die aion gilde gejoint, für die beta zeit^^


----------



## RomanGV1 (18. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Luzifer.. joar ich erinner mich noch, hast mit mir gesprochen "Canis".nit "Chains"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*Und ich sagte noch leute..den können wir auch nicht für die beta nehmen..der heisst Canabis^^
Bis ich richtig gelesen hatte^^

Richtig..das ist in der Beta eine Buffed Fun Gilde.
Wo jeder aus Buffed rein kann.
Alter alles egal...wegen "beta"

Also rein da, und mit moschen! *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ps.Ihr könnt ALLE INVITEN!
Es gibt nur 2 stufen in der gilde das kann mach dich nicht aussuchen.
Ihr seit also alle ELITE^^*

Alle die in der gilde sind<<
Schreibt mal eure namen hier rein,damit euch andere anschreiben können.
Mal schauen ob es genutzt wird.

Annaria
Aizen


usw usw


----------



## Enrico300 (18. April 2009)

Schade, es ist vorbei, wollte mich gerade einlogen aber geht nicht mehr!
Aber die nächtste beta kommt und vielleicht dürfen wir ja mit machen.


----------



## Enrico300 (18. April 2009)

Ja sorry @ren- alekz meinte canis^^ und bin jetzt auf Region 2 also das 2 von oben auf dem Server Kasaka.
Mein Name ist Uzziel bin Spiritmaster und stufe 13.
Hey Roman tolle videos, auch sehr gut für Spieler die noch zweifeln wegen Aion, aber ist na nur ein winziger Teil von diesem Hammer Spiel.


----------



## RomanGV1 (18. April 2009)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> Ja sorry @ren- alekz meinte canis^^ und bin jetzt auf Region 2 also das 2 von oben auf dem Server Kasaka.
> Mein Name ist Uzziel bin Spiritmaster und stufe 13.
> Hey Roman tolle videos, auch sehr gut für Spieler die noch zweifeln wegen Aion, aber ist na nur ein winziger Teil von diesem Hammer Spiel.



Sagt mal...he!?
Ich spiele gerade weiter...da is nix down..
Wie immer "farm" 1 server Ascalon


----------



## Arland (18. April 2009)

Offiziell ist es jetzt schon P2P aber wenn ichs richtig mitbekommen habe gibts 24 gratis am Anfang.
Es gibt jetzt übrigens ne neue Region, da bleibt es erstmal noch kostenlos.


----------



## RomanGV1 (18. April 2009)

Arland schrieb:


> Offiziell ist es jetzt schon P2P aber wenn ichs richtig mitbekommen habe gibts 24 gratis am Anfang.
> Es gibt jetzt übrigens ne neue Region, da bleibt es erstmal noch kostenlos.



_Es gibt jetzt übrigens ne neue Region, da bleibt es erstmal noch kostenlos._

hmm!?
Kannst du genauer werden?


----------



## Arland (18. April 2009)

Mit Region mein ich das, was du vorher Farm genannt hast. Da gibts jetzt ne neue die soweit ich weiß noch kostenlos ist und zumindest noch ne gewisse Zeit lang kostenlos bleibt. Ganz sicher bin ich mir da aber nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enrico300 (18. April 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Sagt mal...he!?
> Ich spiele gerade weiter...da is nix down..
> Wie immer "farm" 1 server Ascalon


Bei mir steht da, wenn ich mich einlogen will...You have used up your allowed playing time...
Heißt das ich habe meine Spielzeit aufgebraucht?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (18. April 2009)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> Bei mir steht da, wenn ich mich einlogen will...You have used up your allowed playing time...
> Heißt das ich habe meine Spielzeit aufgebraucht?



dito



RomanGV1 schrieb:


> *Und ich sagte noch leute..den können wir auch nicht für die beta nehmen..der heisst Canabis^^
> Bis ich richtig gelesen hatte^^*


*

lol...naja ich hab noch chars die heißen "leet" und "imba"^^*


----------



## Arland (18. April 2009)

So hab mal eben nen Priest auf einem der Server in der neuen Region erstellt. Da gehts also noch weiter nur der Ping ist bei mir mörderisch.

Ach das hab ich die ganzen Posts vergessen: Schöne Videos Roman und vor allem so viele.. da kommt man mit dem gucken ja gar nicht mehr nach ^^


----------



## RomanGV1 (18. April 2009)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> Bei mir steht da, wenn ich mich einlogen will...You have used up your allowed playing time...
> Heißt das ich habe meine Spielzeit aufgebraucht?



Jetzt hab ich das..da stand ich hatte noch 7 minuten^^
Dann wurde ich gekickt weill ich zahlen soll.

Ja das ist Final und die leute zahlen schon.


----------



## Enrico300 (18. April 2009)

ja leider, aber region 2 geht glaube noch.


----------



## RomanGV1 (19. April 2009)

*UPDATE FILM 21 bis 26 Neu.
Elite erlegt mit guppe..amok laufende tiere..unnnd MR.HANKY endeckt^^*

Denkt dran das game ist im FINAL Status.
Und man muss schon zahlen.

Was man gern macht für so ein gutes game.


----------



## Konov (19. April 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> *UPDATE FILM 21 bis 26 Neu.
> Elite erlegt mit guppe..amok laufende tiere..unnnd MR.HANKY endeckt^^*
> 
> Denkt dann das game ist im FINAL Status.
> ...



Hab jetzt seit fast ner Woche die Videos angeschaut und bin bei Nr. 18 ^^

Echt super dass ihr euch soviel Mühe macht, man hat jede Menge zu gucken damit. Top!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (19. April 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Hab jetzt seit fast ner Woche die Videos angeschaut und bin bei Nr. 18 ^^
> 
> Echt super dass ihr euch soviel Mühe macht, man hat jede Menge zu gucken damit. Top!
> 
> ...



*Achja es wird niemals PVP server geben.
Ihr seit alle auf einem normalen server,und müsst halt in das Abyss gehen um PVP zu haben.
Und andere spezial gebiete.*


----------



## Ren-Alekz (19. April 2009)

sagmal roman..spielste noch weiter? haste dir die china version gekauft? oO


----------



## RomanGV1 (19. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> sagmal roman..spielste noch weiter? haste dir die china version gekauft? oO



Wir sind uns nicht sicher ob wir das machen.
Wenn, dann müssen wir dafür sorgen das wir so ca. 5 leute im "Clan" sind die mitmachen.
Naja..ich zahle, denk ich^^
Es gibt ja leider kein anderes game was ich jetzt zocken könnte.

Und auf wow habe ich schon lange keine lust mehr.
War ist zu dunkel und die chars gefallen mir nicht.
ROM ist billiger rödel wo man nur gut ist wenn man dias kauft.
AOC.....daran darf man gar nicht erst denken..

Wir zocken bei uns BattleForge...aber das ist ja kein MMO...
Naja..was soll man machen...

AION is the feeling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (19. April 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Wir sind uns nicht sicher ob wir das machen.
> Wenn, dann müssen wir dafür sorgen das wir so ca. 5 leute im "Clan" sind die mitmachen.
> Naja..ich zahle, denk ich^^
> Es gibt ja leider kein anderes game was ich jetzt zocken könnte.
> ...



haste recht..jetzt nach der beta sitz ich auch da und reg mich nurnoch auf, dass aion sich für EU release ganz schön zeit lässt -.-

ich spiele echt auch mit dem gedanken

aber...wieviel kostet denn das spiel in china? anschaffung und monatliche kosten?

und wie weit reicht wohl das englische sprachpaket :/

zum aion EU release gümmel ich wahrscheinlich ehh für´n jahr in den USA rum, da frag ich mich auch ob ich von dort aus auf den deutschen servern spielen kann <.<

jaajaa..fragen über fragen^^


----------



## RomanGV1 (19. April 2009)

*und wie weit reicht wohl das englische sprachpaket*
Das game ist Complett in Eng.
Alles ist perfekt.

Was die kossten angeht weiss ich es nicht genau..
Es könnte sein das es hier auch 2 stunden 11 cent kosstet.
Wenn es so weit kommt muss ich wohl nen freund suchen der das alles einrichten kann..
Was ich aber wieder nicht so toll finde..wegen kündigen etc..und vertrauen...Visa daten weitergeben nicht so gesund........
Oder ne anleitung ausm netz fischen?!

Ich weiss es nicht...Für mich gibt es nix besseres wie AION....
Und jetzt ist man heiss geworden...toll.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jo0 (19. April 2009)

Für alle, die noch weiterzocken wollen, empfehle ich mal hier vorbei zu gucken ^^
Da sind schon ne menge andere Leute, die die Chinesische Version per Bezahlung weiterzocken wollen...
Steht auch alles beschrieben...


mfg


----------



## RomanGV1 (19. April 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> Für alle, die noch weiterzocken wollen, empfehle ich mal hier vorbei zu gucken ^^
> Da sind schon ne menge andere Leute, die die Chinesische Version per Bezahlung weiterzocken wollen...
> Steht auch alles beschrieben...
> 
> ...



Ah da steht es ja :

Als nächstes müsst ihr eurem Account Spielzeit hinzufügen. Das ist ein bischen komplizierter und ihr braucht eine Kreditkarte und / oder ein PayPal Konto.
Die Abrechnung erfolgt in China nicht pauschal - wie bei uns üblich - sondern nach gespielten STUNDEN. Auf der Webseite kauft ihr aber keine STUNDEN sondern SDO Punkte. Für 9 Dollar zB bekommt ihr etwa 93 Stunden spielzeit. Für 15 Dollar etwa 220 Stunden.

*Da schreibt einer in dem thema :*

A) Und welche deutschen gehen da so hin? Gibts da auch schon welche?
Gibts vielleicht sogar ne Gilde?

anscheinend nicht 

und wie weiter oben auch schon berichtet wurde, soll der server ziemlich laggy sein was mich nicht überrascht, sind ja eigentlich alle. was auch logisch ist bis nach china.
dann sind (die englischen) asmos auch noch woanders als die eloys -.-

also wer mit (fast) ständigen lags und fast nur englischen leuten spielen will und auch noch geld dafür bezahlt (auch wenns relativ wenig ist) der soll das machen. ich werds bestimmt nicht tun und halte sehr wenig davon.
ich kanns beim besten willen verstehen, dass wir verdammt nochmal ENDLICH spielen wollen, aber so eine version muss man sich echt nicht antun.

man kann halt nur warten und ncsoft-europe dafür danken, dass sie den release nochmal um ein halbes jahr verschoben haben =) 

*Wie recht er hat...da zahle ich doch lieber nix...und warte^^*

_ps.Es kommen noch ein paar filme die sehr nett sind.
Ein zwerg ist zu uns gekommen..und wird sich in einem Video zeigen.
Freut euch drauf.

Sobald ich alles fertig habe mach ich ne news dazu._


----------



## RomanGV1 (19. April 2009)

*UPDATE**

DER ZWERG IST ANGEKOMMEN!!!
+Toller Zwergensong only for Buffed.
And more..
Film 27 bis 31 NEU!*

Der Zwerg  ist in Film 30 zu sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Song in Film 31 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps.Was fällt euch ein auf Vote 4 zu drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn ich nix sage dann weiss doch keiner was da los ist.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (19. April 2009)

_Super Zwergen Song am Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Konov (19. April 2009)

Weiß gar nicht, was alle gegen den Kommentator Roman haben... 

Finde es praktisch wenn man ein paar Infos und die Sichtweisen des Spielers zum Geschehen hört, ist doch besser als wenn man die ganze Zeit nur das Geklimper im Hintergrund hat. Ein Kommentator hat in dem Fall nen viel höheren Wert als irgendeine Mucke. ^^


----------



## RomanGV1 (20. April 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Weiß gar nicht, was alle gegen den Kommentator Roman haben...
> 
> Finde es praktisch wenn man ein paar Infos und die Sichtweisen des Spielers zum Geschehen hört, ist doch besser als wenn man die ganze Zeit nur das Geklimper im Hintergrund hat. Ein Kommentator hat in dem Fall nen viel höheren Wert als irgendeine Mucke. ^^



Ich glaub das "lied" hat den leuten den rest gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duath (21. April 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Weiß gar nicht, was alle gegen den Kommentator Roman haben...



Das, was ich am meisten kritisieren würde, ist zum einen, dass er in dem Video einfach drauf los spielt und selber nicht genau weiß, was er da zeigt, und zum anderen, dass er viele englische Begriffe in deutschen Sätzen benutzt ("Ich mach mal ne break") und dabei noch nicht mal gerade gut in Englisch ist ("user" wird übrigens "juser" gesprochen, und "warehouse" bedeutet "Lager", nicht "Warenhaus", entsprechend logisch ist es auch, dass dort keine Waren angeboten werden. Hast ja in einem Video gefragt, warum das so heißt, obwohl man da nur Items lagern kann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur zwei Beispiele die mir auf anhieb einfallen).

Das soll nicht heißen, dass die Videos total schlecht sind, aber wenn ich sie bewerten würde, dann maximal mit vier Sternen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Momoko (21. April 2009)

Roman ich muss dir wirkich danken für deine Beiträge, es hat mir sehr viel Spaß bereitet deine Filmchen anzugucken. Auch wenn du deine eigene Art entwickelt hast Englisch auszusprechen, ich finds witzig und es macht dich auch Symphatisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich muss zugeben, wegen dir kribbelt es mir schon in den Fingern und andere Spiele stehen richtig in den Schatten, wenn die japanische Beta losgeht musst du mir umbedingt mal erklären wie das so funktioniert mit dem Acc  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (21. April 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Das, was ich am meisten kritisieren würde, ist zum einen, dass er in dem Video einfach drauf los spielt und selber nicht genau weiß, was er da zeigt, und zum anderen, dass er viele englische Begriffe in deutschen Sätzen benutzt ("Ich mach mal ne break") und dabei noch nicht mal gerade gut in Englisch ist ("user" wird übrigens "juser" gesprochen, und "warehouse" bedeutet "Lager", nicht "Warenhaus", entsprechend logisch ist es auch, dass dort keine Waren angeboten werden. Hast ja in einem Video gefragt, warum das so heißt, obwohl man da nur Items lagern kann...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ok, bei dem Englisch musste ich mich manchmal auch biegen vor Lachen, aber das kann halt nicht jeder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es hat soger den ein oder anderen - wenn auch unfreiwilligen - Lacher gebracht, ist doch prima 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (22. April 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Ok, bei dem Englisch musste ich mich manchmal auch biegen vor Lachen, aber das kann halt nicht jeder.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich kann halt kein English^^
Ich kann es zum grossen teil verstehen...aber das wars schon^^
Und wenn es den so rüber kommt das man lachen muss ,muss ich sagen N1.
Ich find es toll wenn man was zu lachen hat..und auch infos dazu bekommt.
Über ein game, über das mann alles wissen will.

_Ich mach gleich noch nen Video...diesmal wie mache ich mir einen Zwerg(erstellung).
Da wird man sich wundern wie einfach das ist.
Nicht das manche abgeschreckt sind und denken...das schaff ich nicht.
Das schauffst auch DU._


----------



## ElfenSusi (22. April 2009)

Supi ich hab Zwerge gern.
Die sind klein knuffig und trinken viel.
Die Filme sind sehr lusstig an manchen stellen.

Mach weiter so.

Grüsse Susi


----------



## RomanGV1 (22. April 2009)

ElfenSusi schrieb:


> Supi ich hab Zwerge gern.
> Die sind klein knuffig und trinken viel.
> Die Filme sind sehr lusstig an manchen stellen.
> 
> ...




Danke schön^^
(Was heisst hier an "manchen" stellen?)

*UPDATE*

Ein Zwerg wird geboren.Ist es schwer sowas zu "bauen".NEIN es ist sogar sehr einfach.
Macht euren Zwerg. 32

Viel spass..Wie ihr sehen könnt,es ist doch soo einfach.
Macht richtig spass.

Gibt es eigleich noch was was ihr sehen wollt vom game?
Abgesehen vom Abyss fällt uns nichts mehr ein.
Ich musste den Film machen.
Da anfragen zur ZwergenRasse kommen....
Da musste ich klar machen das es eigendlich keine gibt^^
Es sei denn man macht es sich selber.^^

*Gibt es eigendlich noch was was ihr sehen wollt vom game?
Abgesehen vom Abyss fällt uns nichts mehr ein.*


----------



## kessel1993 (22. April 2009)

Auch erstmal vielen Dank für die Videos.Habe mal stichprobenartig reingeschaut und bin begeistert.Irgendwo habe ich was mit Instanzen a´la GW gelesen.Es ist aber schon eine offene Welt?!Nicht wie in GW, wo nur die Städte und Außenposten "kontaktfreundlich" gemacht wurden?


----------



## RomanGV1 (22. April 2009)

kessel1993 schrieb:


> Auch erstmal vielen Dank für die Videos.Habe mal stichprobenartig reingeschaut und bin begeistert.Irgendwo habe ich was mit Instanzen a´la GW gelesen.Es ist aber schon eine offene Welt?!Nicht wie in GW, wo nur die Städte und Außenposten "kontaktfreundlich" gemacht wurden?



Ja is offen wie in WoW wenn man es so sagen will. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Danke.

Ich würde ja gern weiter machen..weiss aber nicht mehr was ich filmen soll..
Kann sein das ihr mal was comedy mässiges wollt?

ka.mir fangen immer kranke sachen ein.^^


----------



## Duath (22. April 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Ja is offen wie in WoW wenn man es so sagen will.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da habe ich aber anderes gehört. Angeblich soll es einige unsichtbare Mauern geben und in andere Zonen kommt man nur mit Teleportern.


----------



## RomanGV1 (22. April 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Da habe ich aber anderes gehört. Angeblich soll es einige unsichtbare Mauern geben und in andere Zonen kommt man nur mit Teleportern.



Ja is so..
Aber man kann halt in der eigenen welt alle spieler sehen..also only die eigene seite!
Es war nicht die rede von den gegnern. (Die siet man "selten" da hat der recht mit portalen etc)

In GW kannst du nur die leute sehen die in DEINER gruppe sind.
Nur in der Stadt hat man "alle" gesehen...

Ich dachte, er dachte es sei so wie in GW.
Was nicht der fall ist...

Kann man verstehen was ich schreibe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hoff es mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Momoko (22. April 2009)

> Ich würde ja gern weiter machen..weiss aber nicht mehr was ich filmen soll..


Versteh ich das richtig, du spielst also noch die China-Version?

Kann ich da noch so einsteigen und wo ist deine süße Schurkin hin?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (22. April 2009)

Momoko schrieb:


> Versteh ich das richtig, du spielst also noch die China-Version?
> 
> Kann ich da noch so einsteigen und wo ist deine süße Schurkin hin?
> 
> ...



Die is noch da..aber will nicht zahlen^^
Und wer nicht zahlen will, kann nur ca. 1stunde spielen danach wird man "gezwungen" zu zahlen.
Sonnst kann man nicht mehr einloggen^^

Man kann jetzt wo es FINAL ist einen TEST ACC machen (wie in wow und co)..der hält aber nur gerade mal ne Stunde.
Danach is schluss..
Damit kommste gerade mal auf level 9 wenn du alles schon kennst etc.
Haben wir getestet.

Aber bei uns will keiner weiter machen.
Da man die chars ja eh nicht in die EU DE version übernehmen kann.

Und die "arbeit" für die Katz ist.

Die hand voll leute die man sehen kann gehören zu unserem Core in POWERWAVE.
Das bedeutet..wir sind immer da,und werden alle bei der DE Vollversion dabei sein.
Ich hoffe wir sehen euch auch alle wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Momoko (22. April 2009)

Du das wäre richtig Klasse, weißt du schon den Namen eurer Gilde, wir sollten uns vielleicht bei den Servern absprechen. Die Knights of Cydonia werden definitiv Asmodier sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (22. April 2009)

Momoko schrieb:


> Du das wäre richtig Klasse, weißt du schon den Namen eurer Gilde, wir sollten uns vielleicht bei den Servern absprechen. Die Knights of Cydonia werden definitiv Asmodier sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja is doch schön^^
Besser wie gegner^^

Wir sind uns nicht sicher..die einen sagen POWERWAVE damit man uns erkennt..
Die anderen sagen nen Thema was mit Engeln zu tun hat...

Den meissten ist es egal,und sagen uns : Ist uns latte wie eure gilde heisst ich bin dabei..
Und das sagen viele...

ka..wir ham noch zeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir reden über PM weiter^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (26. April 2009)

UPDATE

*Eine lustige quest...wir bespooren euch!*

AION Eng Version 33 in HD <<< #1 wie immer zu sehen im ersten beitrag.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1639372

*ACHTUNG WICHTIG FÜR AION SPIELER*

Geht auf euren AION Launcher lings auf den schwarzen butten (heisst das so^^ ka)
*Und geht da auf die LETZTE SERVER FARM!!!
Dann sucht dort nach dem server : Israpel*
*So nun nehmt ihr bitte die Rechte rasse die Asmo.*
So ab 12 Uhr könnt ihr Chaball Annasita Ganan oder Sonata anschreiben.
Und um ein INVITE bei POWERWAVE bitten.

Lasst uns alle zusammen spielen.
Und jede menge spass haben.
Sogar auf dem *POWERWAVE TS.*

*Wir laden jeden ein.(*Wegen test game)
Und freuen und auf viele tolle gruppenaktionen.

ps.Noch was.....auf dem server auf der farm KANN MAN SCHON *KOSSTENLOS ZOCKEN*!
Wir haben schon über so 6-11 stunden spielen können und bekommen KEINE news kick etc.
*Man kann schon KOSSTENLOS SPIELEN!!!!*

*Also KEINE AUSREDEN.*Seit dabei und spielt mit uns das tolle game.
*Ab so 13 oder 14 uhr bin ich im TS.*
_Und werde euch wenn es sein muss alles beibringen damit IHR zocken könnt._



SEIT DABEI POWERWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAVE, und *DU* bist drinn^^
Zu gegebener zeit werde ich dann auch die TS daten in die Gilde da schreiben.


Viel spass.


----------



## Flixl (26. April 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## RomanGV1 (26. April 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> UPDATE
> 
> *Eine lustige quest...wir bespooren euch!*
> 
> ...






Flixl schrieb:


> Hey Roman,
> klasse Videos hat echt Spaß gemacht die zu schauen. Der Zwergensong ist auch hamma
> 
> 
> ...



Spam hier nicht rum^^

Komm morgen zu uns,und ich mach alles klar^^
Ich muss jetzt ins bett..der tag wahr hart..-.-


----------



## Flixl (26. April 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Geige (26. April 2009)

deine stimme ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber ansonsten 
nicht schlecht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grubnaz (26. April 2009)

Servus Roman  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich seh grad bei deinem letzten Video hast du alles auf Englisch. Gibt es da einen Patch ? oder wie hast du das gemacht ? 
Außerdem deine Vids sind ganz schick und informativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Mfg


----------



## Flixl (26. April 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## RomanGV1 (26. April 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> UPDATE
> 
> *Eine lustige quest...wir bespooren euch!*
> 
> ...



Hier ist die datei.
Wer ne anleitung haben will
Sucht den C:\Program Files (x86)\Ê¢´óÍøÂç\ÓÀºãÖ®Ëþ\L10N
Also geht in den L10N
Da siet man : nen CHS ordner.
Mach davon ne Copie.
Dann steht da CHS - Copie den umbenennen zu ENU
Phase 1 Fertig^^
Sooo dann noch in denn L10N ordner die ENU.pak datei rein..und fertig.

Dann muss es so ausehen :
CHS
ENU
CHS.pak
ENU.pak

Phase 2 fertig^^

Jetzt THE FINAL
geht jetzt zu systemsteuerung Zeit, Sprache und Region REIN--
Da ist Region und Sprachoptionen am start!
Format English (USA) einstellen.

Phase 3 Fertig....

Alles ist in ENG!!!!!

http://media.cn-usa.com/games/ENU.pak <<<<<<<<<<< *LADEN das is die ENU.pack datei!*


----------



## Flixl (26. April 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## RomanGV1 (26. April 2009)

Flixl schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei und verlinke für all diejenigen (wie ich es war ^^) die wissen wollen wie und wo man Aion saugen kann, account erstellen etc: http://forum.aion-daily.de/das-spiel/aion-...eta-client-faq/



Bevor du solche links reinstellst..teste bitte ob die DL auch gehen..
Die gehen NICHT!

Object not found!
The requested URL was not found on this server. The link on the referring page seems to be wrong or outdated. Please inform the author of that page about the error. 

If you think this is a server error, please contact the webmaster. 

Error 404
download.nachtblock.de
Sun Apr 26 19:14:53 2009
Apache/2.2.4 (Linux/SUSE) 

Das ist für die leute KEINE hilfe.


----------



## Flixl (26. April 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## RomanGV1 (26. April 2009)

Flixl schrieb:


> da steht doch dick und fett:



*hust*....6 bis 8 Stunden Pro datei.

Ich leg mal los..eine sek.

So freunde HIER den ACC machen!?
http://register.sdo.com/PTNew/index.aspx?f...78&zone=web
Beim Ersten stern (der kleine rote erste zeile)
ACC name!

Dann in die 2 te und 3te das passwort 2 mal eingeben...
Unten den butten drücken....(WEITER NICHTS eintragen!!)
ACC Fertig!!

So game laden!?
http://games.on.net/filelist.php?app=1565&menu=1 <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<LADEN!!
Bitte ALLE DATEIN AUF EINMAL LADEN mit FF!! (IE macht einen fehler bei data 1!!)

*FERTIG...*

Jetzt wisst ihr alles....ich hoffe wir sehen uns..alle daten habt ihr wo wir spielen.

*Bei Punkt 3 geht der link nicht..Buffed macht da probleme..da der link massiv verändert wird.
mit der Warnung etc....
Es ist mir nicht möglich durch buffed da rauszukommen..
Jedoch von meiner Fav lisste geht alles.die seiten gehen zu 100 %

Kommt zu uns aufs TS..da geben wir das weiter..
Sorry das liegt an Buffed!*


----------



## Pente (27. April 2009)

Es ist nicht Sinn und Zweck diese Schutzmechanik zu umgehen, schon garnicht mit fremden IDs. Der Nächste der derartiges posted bekommt von mir eine sehr lange Forenpause. Ich hoffe das war deutlich genug.


----------



## RomanGV1 (27. April 2009)

Tja ich hab ja gesagt die sollen bei mir aufs TS kommen.....
Ich wusste nicht das es nicht erlaubt ist den leuten zu helfen mit anleitungen etc.

Traurig.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (27. April 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Tja ich hab ja gesagt die sollen bei mir aufs TS kommen.....
> Ich wusste nicht das es nicht erlaubt ist den leuten zu helfen mit anleitungen etc.
> 
> Traurig....
> ...


Das Posten einer Anleitung wie man die in China gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Kinderschutzmechanik umgeht (mit Hilfe von fremden Personal-IDs) ist keine Hilfe die ich tollerieren kann und will. Wenn ihr auf den chinesischen Servern spielen wollt gelten für euch die selben Regeln wie für alle anderen auch. Findet euch mit der 5 Stunden-Regel ab. 5 Stunden pro Tag sollten, gerade bei den aktuellen Wetterverhältnissen hier in Deutschland, absolut ausreichend sein. Das Verwenden, Veröffentlichen sowie das Verbreiten fremder Daten ist ein Straftatbestand, denk darüber nach.


----------



## RomanGV1 (27. April 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Das Posten einer Anleitung wie man die in China gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Kinderschutzmechanik umgeht (mit Hilfe von fremden Personal-IDs) ist keine Hilfe die ich tollerieren kann und will. Wenn ihr auf den chinesischen Servern spielen wollt gelten für euch die selben Regeln wie für alle anderen auch. Findet euch mit der 5 Stunden-Regel ab. 5 Stunden pro Tag sollten, gerade bei den aktuellen Wetterverhältnissen hier in Deutschland, absolut ausreichend sein. Das Verwenden, Veröffentlichen sowie das Verbreiten fremder Daten ist ein Straftatbestand, denk darüber nach.



Naja die haben ihre id´s ja *freiwillig* reingemacht um den leuten zu helfen die gern länger zocken wollen.
Wir sind selber alle über 18+Jahre und sehen die kindersperre nicht ein.

*Es war auch nirgendwo eine info zu sehen, wo man sehen konnte das sowas verboten ist.*
Ich denke sowas weiss keiner in der EU, das sowas nicht erlaubt ist.

*Das es nicht erlaubt ist, wussen wir hier alle nicht.*

Eine anpassung des eintrags sowie eine info hätten vollkommen gereicht.

Naja wir werden jetzt den leuten hier nicht mehr helfen, mit den daten...
Man hätte das aber freundlicher sagen können...

MFG Roman Power 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rehhaile (27. April 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Das Posten einer Anleitung wie man die in China gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Kinderschutzmechanik umgeht (mit Hilfe von fremden Personal-IDs) ist keine Hilfe die ich tollerieren kann und will. Wenn ihr auf den chinesischen Servern spielen wollt gelten für euch die selben Regeln wie für alle anderen auch. Findet euch mit der 5 Stunden-Regel ab. 5 Stunden pro Tag sollten, gerade bei den aktuellen Wetterverhältnissen hier in Deutschland, absolut ausreichend sein. Das Verwenden, Veröffentlichen sowie das Verbreiten fremder Daten ist ein Straftatbestand, denk darüber nach.




wtf...hier ist scheiß Wetter, need more time to play.....


----------



## Pente (27. April 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Naja die haben ihre id´s ja *freiwillig* reingemacht um den leuten zu helfen die gern länger zocken wollen.
> Wir sind selber alle über 18+Jahre und sehen die kindersperre nicht ein.


1.) Wir können definitiv nicht nachprüfen ob sämtliche Daten freiwillig veröffentlicht wurden. Das ist nicht Teil unserer Aufgabe. Fakt ist, dass diese Daten unter das Datenschutzgesetz fallen.
2.) Ihr seid alle über 18? Es handelt sich hier um ein enorm großes Forum und du kannst nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, dass all diejenigen die das lesen bereits über 18 sind. 
3.) Ich kann nachvollziehen, dass ihr diese Sperre nicht einseht. Nichts desto trotz ist es nicht gestattet fremde Daten zu verwenden. Solange ihr auf den chinesischen Servern spielt müsst ihr euch nunmal damit abfinden.



RomanGV1 schrieb:


> *Es war auch nirgendwo eine info zu sehen, wo man sehen konnte das sowas verboten ist.*
> Ich denke sowas weiss keiner in der EU, das sowas nicht erlaubt ist.
> 
> *Das es nicht erlaubt ist, wussen wir hier alle nicht.*


Hier fällt mir der alt bekannte Spruch "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht" ein. Kann gut sein, dass es euch nicht bewusst war. Ich hatte anfangs niemanden bestraft. Ich habe die Links entfernt und mit Nachdruck drauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass dies hier absolut unerwünscht ist.



RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Eine anpassung des eintrags sowie eine info hätten vollkommen gereicht.
> 
> Naja wir werden jetzt den leuten hier nicht mehr helfen, mit den daten...
> Man hätte das aber freundlicher sagen können...


Genau das habe ich doch getan. Ich habe die Postings angepasst / entfernt und euch gebeten es zukünftig zu unterlassen. Ich war in keiner Weise unhöflich. Nach deiner Reaktion habe ich lediglich versucht dir das "Warum" nocheinmal deutlich zu erklären um sicherzustellen, dass du den Grund auch wirklich verstanden hast und nachvollziehen kannst.


----------



## RomanGV1 (27. April 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> 1.) Wir können definitiv nicht nachprüfen ob sämtliche Daten freiwillig veröffentlicht wurden. Das ist nicht Teil unserer Aufgabe. Fakt ist, dass diese Daten unter das Datenschutzgesetz fallen.
> 2.) Ihr seid alle über 18? Es handelt sich hier um ein enorm großes Forum und du kannst nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, dass all diejenigen die das lesen bereits über 18 sind.
> 3.) Ich kann nachvollziehen, dass ihr diese Sperre nicht einseht. Nichts desto trotz ist es nicht gestattet fremde Daten zu verwenden. Solange ihr auf den chinesischen Servern spielt müsst ihr euch nunmal damit abfinden.
> 
> ...




Wenn man das so siet alles...
Müssen wir dir zu 100% recht geben...
Trotzem..unangenehm ist es... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man wollte halt helfen..und hat sowas nicht erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es stehen noch welche unter shock, wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. April 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich doch getan. Ich habe die Postings angepasst / entfernt und euch gebeten es zukünftig zu unterlassen. Ich war in keiner Weise unhöflich.







Pente schrieb:


> Es ist nicht Sinn und Zweck diese Schutzmechanik zu umgehen, schon garnicht mit fremden IDs. Der Nächste der derartiges posted bekommt von mir eine sehr lange Forenpause. Ich hoffe das war deutlich genug.



mmhmm genau... in etwa so höflich wie ein backstein


----------



## Konov (27. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> mmhmm genau... in etwa so höflich wie ein backstein



Naja das Problem is, das geschriebene Wort hat meistens keine Höflichkeit. Sein Schreiben ist sachlich, aber weder unhöflich, noch höflich. Halt neutral sachlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur Smilies bringen da meistens einen Hauch von Gefühl rein und die findet man bei manchen leuten leider gar nicht. ^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. April 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja das Problem is, das geschriebene Wort hat meistens keine Höflichkeit. Sein Schreiben ist sachlich, aber weder unhöflich, noch höflich. Halt neutral sachlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sachen wie eine "bekommt von mir ne sehr lange forenpause" oder "ich hoffe das war deutlich genug" sind für mich beim besten willen nicht neutral formuliert sondern unhöflich, echt kA wie man das als neutral auffassen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als bsp. schreib mal in nem  unternehmen in ner mahnung.."bezahl oder ich schick den gerichtsvollzieher, ich hoffe das war deutlich genug"...also wenn du sowas als neutral siehst...xD


----------



## Konov (27. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> sachen wie eine "bekommt von mir ne sehr lange forenpause" oder "ich hoffe das war deutlich genug" sind für mich beim besten willen nicht neutral formuliert sondern unhöflich, echt kA wie man das als neutral auffassen soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo, damit haste Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (27. April 2009)

Unhöflich würde beinhalten, dass ich dem User gegenüber respektlos / beleidigend war und das war ich zu keinem Zeitpunkt. Ich habe meinen Standpunkt unmissverständlich, bestimmt, klar und deutlich formuliert. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Wir reden hier von dem Veröffentlichen fremder Personal-IDs und nicht von "mal einen Thread im falschen Bereich" erstellt. Zweiteres kann jedem mal passieren, ersteres kann unter Umständen für den Betroffenen schwerwiegende rechtliche Konsequenzen haben.

Soviel von mir hierzu. Ich denke doch, dass ihr alle versteht wieso wir derartige Postings nicht tollerieren können und werden. Die Diskussion ist damit beendet und ich bitte euch zum ursprünglichen Thema zurück zu kehren. Vielen Dank und angenehmen Abend noch.


----------



## Rehhaile (29. April 2009)

Was geht ab? Hammerhart, wo bleiben mehr Filme?


----------



## Konov (29. April 2009)

Rehhaile schrieb:


> Was geht ab? Hammerhart, wo bleiben mehr Filme?



Denke mal Roman wird vielleicht noch das ein oder andere Filmchen veröffentlichen, da ja schon wieder eine Test-Möglichkeit für Europäer vor der Tür steht.


----------



## RomanGV1 (29. April 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Denke mal Roman wird vielleicht noch das ein oder andere Filmchen veröffentlichen, da ja schon wieder eine Test-Möglichkeit für Europäer vor der Tür steht.



Keine "angst" wir machen schon.
Wir testen nicht mehr wir spielen schon^^
Wir haben bald alle Level 20.
Und werden wenn das Abyss gemoscht werden kann,viele "neue" sachen zeigen.

Ich habe schon viele "neue" sachen gesehen.
Auch was die gilde angeht.
Aber wir wollen ein "packet".........na ihr werdet schon sehen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chyta (29. April 2009)

moin.

mal ne frage. laggt es auf dem server immer so hart? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bruder is grad drauf, der mehr oder weniger neben mir sitzt
und der hat mit mage locker latenzen von bis zu 3 sekunden :S

\\edit

auf *Israpel* vom ersten server-pool haben wir ne latenz, wie auf deutschen WAR servern :\
da... isses spielbar ^^


----------



## RomanGV1 (29. April 2009)

chyta schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> mal ne frage. laggt es auf dem server immer so hart?
> 
> ...



ja das ist seltsam
Bei mir Lagt es ohne ende..
Und bei 2 anderen nur sehr selten..
Es lagt extrem bei T-Com T-Online nutzern. (Kenn ich aus wow war selten^^)
Die anderen sind bei JunetyMedia was auch immer...und haben wie gesagt super gamplay..
Das muss auch an den anbietern liegen zum teil...(ps wir haben alle 6000 leitungen daran liegtes also nicht^^)


----------



## chyta (29. April 2009)

ich hab ne 6000er von arcor und hab wie gesagt auf dem ersten serverpool am gleichnamigen server,
wie eurem, keine laggs. und ich denk doch mal, dass die genauso in china liegen werden, wie euer
server auch?! ;O

muH!

oder der server is halt einfach nur hart überfüllt ;p
die deutschen ziehn die leistung runter! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



böse deutsche zockergemeinde <3


----------



## RomanGV1 (29. April 2009)

chyta schrieb:


> ich hab ne 6000er von arcor und hab wie gesagt auf dem ersten serverpool am gleichnamigen server,
> wie eurem, keine laggs. und ich denk doch mal, dass die genauso in china liegen werden, wie euer
> server auch?! ;O
> 
> ...



Schon das ist nicht das problem..
Manche anbieter gehen einfach besser^^
Ich hatte damals und alle anderen die bei T-Com und T-Online waren MEGA LAgs...
Bis zu 55000...
Alle anderen die woanders wahren...bei anderen anbietern hatten pings zur gleichen zeit auf dem selben server von 30 bis 70...(ping)
Ka...was das ist..


----------



## aros91 (30. April 2009)

Zu den Videos

Die Videos vermitteln viel über das Spiel für aussenstehende und in der Qualität sind sie sehr anschaulich,
aber es werden oft nur  halbe Informationen oder gar  falsche angegeben.


----------



## RomanGV1 (30. April 2009)

aros91 schrieb:


> Zu den Videos
> 
> Die Videos vermitteln viel über das Spiel für aussenstehende und in der Qualität sind sie sehr anschaulich,
> aber es werden oft nur  halbe Informationen oder gar  falsche angegeben.



ka was du meinnst..
Wäre nett wenn du es sagen könntest^^
Weill da hab ich die kimme an dampfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (30. April 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> UPDATE
> 
> *Eine lustige quest...wir bespooren euch!*
> 
> ...




Musste den eintrag anpassen wir sind auf der 6ten serverfarm.
Da 2 neue dazugekommen sind.
Und wir jetzt mit der 6ten nicht mehr die letzen sind..da 7 und 8 dabei sind...

ALSO
6te server farm.
Israpel>Asmo>Rest bleibt so^^


----------



## Rehhaile (9. Mai 2009)

Gibts mal wieder was neues?


----------



## RomanGV1 (9. Mai 2009)

*So, endlich mal wieder NEUE Filme mit neuen sachen.*
*Wie geht das mit den Stigma Steinen!?*
*Wie benutze ich Chain-skills richtig!?*
*Final Fantasy LIMIT Breake in aktion sehen?!*

*MORE POWER..MORE POWERWAVE..more AION.*

*Wie immer alles in HD NEW Folge : 34 bis 39*

Viel spass.

*Wie immer alles zu sehen im ersten eintrag.*
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1639372


----------



## Deadwool (9. Mai 2009)

Sind echt klasse deine Videos. Witzig präsentiert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (9. Mai 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Sind echt klasse deine Videos. Witzig präsentiert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es geht weiter:
Auf der KARTE sachen sticken/Marken Sehr schön.Wichtige sachen linken im chat etc 40

Teil 40 Die Karte
Wie immer alles hier : #1
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1639372

Viel spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duath (10. Mai 2009)

Ihr habt wirklich bis level 20 gebraucht um festzustellen, dass man Chainskills mit der gleichen Taste auslöst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Normalerweise sieht man das doch sofort, das Blinken ist doch selbst dann aus den Augenwinkeln zu sehen, wenn man woanders auf den Bildschirm schaut...

Übrigens, wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, wie man einen englischen Begriff ausspricht (z.B. "Chain"), dann schau doch mal in der Systemsteuerung von Windows nach der Sprachein-/ausgabe, da kannst du dir englische Worte oder Texte vorsprechen lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Strg bedeutet übrigens Steuerung, nicht String.


----------



## RomanGV1 (11. Mai 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Ihr habt wirklich bis level 20 gebraucht um festzustellen, dass man Chainskills mit der gleichen Taste auslöst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



omg....ich habe nen witz gemacht..
Ich bereite mich mit manchen witzen vor...und schreibe die auf..
Dann hau ich die raus..wenn ich denke es passt..damit man was zu lächeln hat.
Ich will das ihr auch unterhaltung habt,und mal über was lachen könnt.

ps.Das mit den chain skills hab ich/wir echt immer und immer wieder übersehen......
ja.....so is das leben...manchmal siet man den wald vor lauter erde nicht...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoffe das du es auch lusstig findest... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*und noch was...HEISSE HÖSCHEN FTW!!!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> omg....ich habe nen witz gemacht..
> Ich bereite mich mit manchen witzen vor...und schreibe die auf..
> Dann hau ich die raus..wenn ich denke es passt..damit man was zu lächeln hat.
> Ich will das ihr auch unterhaltung habt,und mal über was lachen könnt.



Und genau das macht eure Videos so super anzusehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kein nerviges Fanboy Gelaber, kein Progamer Gesülze, einfach sehr neutral und ein bißchen humoristisch angehaucht.


----------



## Duath (11. Mai 2009)

Ich finde eher dass solche Sachen die Videos ins Lächerliche ziehen.

Vielleicht gehöre ich auch einfach nicht zur Zielgruppe von dieser Art Humor. Vielleicht finde ich es auch nur nervig, dass man den Informationsgehalt dieser 40 Videos auf 8-10 Videos verteilen könnte. Wenn ich mich über das Spiel informieren möchte, dann möchte ich auch exakte Informationen und keine mittelmäßige Unterhaltung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (11. Mai 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Ich finde eher dass solche Sachen die Videos ins Lächerliche ziehen.
> 
> Vielleicht gehöre ich auch einfach nicht zur Zielgruppe von dieser Art Humor. Vielleicht finde ich es auch nur nervig, dass man den Informationsgehalt dieser 40 Videos auf 8-10 Videos verteilen könnte. Wenn ich mich über das Spiel informieren möchte, dann möchte ich auch exakte Informationen und keine mittelmäßige Unterhaltung.



dann schau dir diese videos schlicht nicht an, ist ja nicht so dass er irgendwelche verpflichtungen gegenüber den zuschauen hätt
"exakte informationen"? oO..seit wann muss der das für dich machen? wüsste nicht dass er ein mitarbeiter von ncsoft ist und es beruflich macht

wenn du dich über das spiel informiern möchtest, dann frag doch einfach bei ncsoft nach, ob sie dir doch bitte ein paar reine informations videos bereitstellen könnten (mit nem kommentator der "strg" oder "chain" richtig ausspricht)

oder noch besser, spiels einfach mal selbst


----------



## Bierpimp! (11. Mai 2009)

Dickes lob an die videos sind geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber mal ne andere Frage wisst ihr ob Aion DX10 unterstüzt? will meinen neuen rechner mal ein wenig "Fördern" hier meine daten: ^^


- Intel Core i7-965 Extreme Prozessor (4x 3.20GHz)
- 12288MB DDR3 High End Speicher PC3-10600
- 4000GB Festplatte SATA
- Blu-Ray Brenner SATA
- Blu Ray ROM / DVD-RW SATA
- 2x 1792MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295 PCI-E SLI
- ASUS P6T Deluxe V2 Mainboard

dazu noch Vista Ultimate 64bit sollte eigentlich reichen^^....

Lg Slim


----------



## Rehhaile (11. Mai 2009)

Bierpimp! schrieb:


> Dickes lob an die videos sind geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Der Rechner ist zu alt, der schafft aion nimmer....4 mal 4,0 brauchst du mindestens


----------



## Geige (11. Mai 2009)

also Amboss hat gesagt Aion unterstützt keine dx10
bzw. liefert keine dx10 only effekte!

Dein rechner dürfte ausreichen um alles voll aufzudrehen!


----------



## Macta (11. Mai 2009)

*Hust* Angeber *Hust*

Aion unterstützt derzeit in China *NICHT* DirectX 10.
das musste ich gestern feststellen, als ich Vista neu installiert habe.
Es wird lediglich DirectX 9 unterstützt, allerdings stellt das
jetzt kein Problem dar, da man von einem älteren Game, wie zum Beispiel
Command & Conquer Alarmstuferot 3 DirectX 9 installieren kann.
Dann läuft Aion auch.


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2009)

Bierpimp! schrieb:


> Dickes lob an die videos sind geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



12000 MB Arbeitsspeicher und 4000 GB festplatte? Krass ^^


----------



## Duath (11. Mai 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> dann schau dir diese videos schlicht nicht an, ist ja nicht so dass er irgendwelche verpflichtungen gegenüber den zuschauen hätt
> "exakte informationen"? oO..seit wann muss der das für dich machen? wüsste nicht dass er ein mitarbeiter von ncsoft ist und es beruflich macht
> 
> wenn du dich über das spiel informiern möchtest, dann frag doch einfach bei ncsoft nach, ob sie dir doch bitte ein paar reine informations videos bereitstellen könnten (mit nem kommentator der "strg" oder "chain" richtig ausspricht)
> ...



Habe ich irgendwo geschrieben dass er für mich irgendwas machen soll?

Ich übe Kritik. Das mache ich, damit der Autor der Videos weiß, was er besser machen könnte. Zum Beispiel vorher informieren wie etwas geht anstatt die Hälfte des Videos damit zu verbringen herumzurätseln.
Natürlich könnte man Roman fragen, warum und für wen er die Videos macht. Was wäre für ihn wohl schöner? Die Videos für 100 spezielle "Fanbois" gut und interessant zu machen oder für tausende von Aion-Fans?
Wenn er seine Videos nur für einen kleinen Teil der zukünftigen Aion-Spieler interessant machen möchte kann er die Kritik ja einfach überlesen.
Und wenn er mit seinen Videos nicht über das Spiel informieren möchte, dann frage ich mich doch wirklich nach dem Sinn des ganzen.


Selber gespielt habe ich Aion schon. Deshalb ja auch meine Kritik, dass es kaum nützliche Informationen in den Videos gibt. Wer sich 10 Minuten Zeit nimmt um die Optionen und Tastenbelegungen durchzusehen und zu testen hat mehr Informationen bekommen als man in 4 Videos sehen kann.



Rehhaile schrieb:


> Der Rechner ist zu alt, der schafft aion nimmer....4 mal 4,0 brauchst du mindestens


Sollte das Ironie sein? Selbst mit nem 2x 2,8 GHz Prozessor läuft das Spiel flüssig.
Dumme Frage. Ich müsste extrem am Verstand von einigen aus der Community zweifeln wenn das keine Ironie wäre.


----------



## RomanGV1 (11. Mai 2009)

Naja..bis jetzt abgesehen von dir.
Haben alle gesagt es ist geil^^
Kann man mehr oder weniger daran sehen an den YT einträgen.
Und viele schauen das weill es lusstig ist...das war die aussage..
In manchen filmen wurde sogar gesagt warum haste nix gesagt?
Wo wahren da die witze?

Also gehts weiter....als nächstes kommen endweder die Jobs oder das Pvp.
Und vergiss nicht..es hat keinen sinn..es ist only zum spass..unterhaltung.
Und unterhaltung muss keinen sinn haben..kann..muss aber nicht.

In dem sinne viel spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wenn man auf sowas nicht steht..genau wie auf TV Richterin Salisch..schalte ab..oder weg..


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Habe ich irgendwo geschrieben dass er für mich irgendwas machen soll?



Nicht direkt, aber ich muss ihm rechtgeben, es klang so als würdest du das erwarten.
Du darfst bei deiner Kritik nicht vergessen, dass Roman das alles für Lau macht und einfach um den Leuten was zu zeigen, die keine Chance oder keine Lust haben, es selbst zu testen.



Duath schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel vorher informieren wie etwas geht anstatt die Hälfte des Videos damit zu verbringen herumzurätseln.



Grade das hatte doch einen gewissen Entdecker Charme. ^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (11. Mai 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Habe ich irgendwo geschrieben dass er für mich irgendwas machen soll?
> 
> Ich übe Kritik. Das mache ich, damit der Autor der Videos weiß, was er besser machen könnte. Zum Beispiel vorher informieren wie etwas geht anstatt die Hälfte des Videos damit zu verbringen herumzurätseln.
> Natürlich könnte man Roman fragen, warum und für wen er die Videos macht. Was wäre für ihn wohl schöner? Die Videos für 100 spezielle "Fanbois" gut und interessant zu machen oder für tausende von Aion-Fans?
> ...



jo, dann ists wohl am besten wenn man deine kritik "überliest", die macht nämlich nur wenig sinn, da du da was mit der zielgruppe wohl falsch verstanden hast, ich glaube ehr, dass diese videos ein mix aus infos und gameplay eines spielers und wie er persönlich mit dem spiel zurechtkommt ist und war von vornerein nicht als pure infosammlung gedacht





Duath schrieb:


> Sollte das Ironie sein? Selbst mit nem 2x 2,8 GHz Prozessor läuft das Spiel flüssig.
> Dumme Frage. Ich müsste extrem am Verstand von einigen aus der Community zweifeln wenn das keine Ironie wäre.



ich würde ehr am verstand derer leute zweifeln, die sich nicht sicher sind, obs nu ne ironie war oder nicht


----------



## Duath (12. Mai 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> jo, dann ists wohl am besten wenn man deine kritik "überliest", die macht nämlich nur wenig sinn, da du da was mit der zielgruppe wohl falsch verstanden hast, ich glaube ehr, dass diese videos ein mix aus infos und gameplay eines spielers und wie er persönlich mit dem spiel zurechtkommt ist und war von vornerein nicht als pure infosammlung gedacht


Ich bin einfach davon ausgegangen, dass diese Videos möglichst viele Spieler "erreichen" sollen.
Wenn sie nur dazu gedacht sind zu unterhalten, okay. Mich spricht diese Art der Unterhaltung nicht an, andere schon. 'Geschmackssache', sagte der Affe und biss in die Seife.
Allerdings sollte man Kritik annehmen, wenn sie nicht gerade destruktiv ("Das ist doof!" - "Warum?" - "Darum!") ist. Wenn niemand Kritik üben würde, dann würden wir heute noch unsere Felder bestellen und die als Könige annehmen, die uns die Kirche vorsetzt.



Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ich würde ehr am verstand derer leute zweifeln, die sich nicht sicher sind, obs nu ne ironie war oder nicht


Was besseres fällt dir bei dem Versuch, mich hintenherum beleidigen zu wollen, nicht ein?


----------



## jo0 (12. Mai 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> jo, dann ists wohl am besten wenn man deine kritik "überliest", die macht nämlich nur wenig sinn, da du da was mit der zielgruppe wohl falsch verstanden hast, ich glaube ehr, dass diese videos ein mix aus infos und gameplay eines spielers und wie er persönlich mit dem spiel zurechtkommt ist und war von vornerein nicht als pure infosammlung gedacht



Die einzigste Zielgruppe die er meiner Meinung nach wirklich anspricht sind ehr so 12-16 Jährige...
Trotzdem sind Informative Sachen drinne, weswegen ich seine Arbeit auch Respektiere..


mfg


----------



## Konov (12. Mai 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> Die einzigste Zielgruppe die er meiner Meinung nach wirklich anspricht sind ehr so 12-16 Jährige...
> Trotzdem sind Informative Sachen drinne, weswegen ich seine Arbeit auch Respektiere..
> 
> 
> mfg



Komisch, ich bin 23 und finde seine Berichterstattung ziemlich schön gemacht. 
Naja siehe die anderen Postings...


----------



## jo0 (12. Mai 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Komisch, ich bin 23 und finde seine Berichterstattung ziemlich schön gemacht.
> Naja siehe die anderen Postings...



Außnahmen gibt es immer...


----------



## darkcava (12. Mai 2009)

Sehr schöne Videos. Super Arbeit vom Powerwave Clan. Vor allem das auch das "normale" Spiel gezeigt wird und nicht nur kurze Ausschnitte wie in Trailern etc.


----------



## Bierpimp! (12. Mai 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> 12000 MB Arbeitsspeicher und 4000 GB festplatte? Krass ^^




ja finds auch krass aber ich hab den halt gewonnen und bin Extrem stolz drauf was mich aber wundert ist das Far cry2 auf den einstellungen Extrem Hoch noch ruckelt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und angeben wollte ich damit nicht^^


----------



## Geige (12. Mai 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Naja..bis jetzt abgesehen von dir.
> Haben alle gesagt es ist geil^^


 naja ich habs mir angesehn BEVOR ich Aion selber gespielt habe
aber nun muss ich sagen du solltest manche sachen nochmal überarbeiten, da
sie einfach falsch waren!
Mit falsch meine ich falsche beschreibung von Sachverhalten etc.!

Sie sind allerdings schön anzusehn wenn man mal nix zu tun hat und einfach sich
einfach ein bisschen das spiel ansehen möchte, trotzdem die Fehler trüben 
das allgemeinbild doch sehr, wenn man sich selber auch ein bisschen auskennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (12. Mai 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> naja ich habs mir angesehn BEVOR ich Aion selber gespielt habe
> aber nun muss ich sagen du solltest manche sachen nochmal überarbeiten, da
> sie einfach falsch waren!
> Mit falsch meine ich falsche beschreibung von Sachverhalten etc.!
> ...



Das mit den "Dimensionen" etc hatte ich in einem späteren video gesagt..
Ab so level 18 in späteren gebieten gibt es keine channels..
Das mit den lehrern etc..wurde in einem anderen video klar gestellt.
Das die videos später nicht mehr verändert werden können müsste dir/jedem hier klar sein.

Alle anderen sachen klären sich wenn man alle teile/filme siet ohne ausname.
Desweiteren wie man schon merkt..endecken wir sachen wärend wir/ich aufnehme/n.
Und werden das auch nicht ändern..weill es eine art überraschungs effect hat..
Den man auch bemerkt wenn man zuschaut...

Das ist auch das gewisse <etwas> in den Filmen wie andere sagten.
Es ist >>NICHT<< perfekt.
Das soll es auch nicht sein...

Ihr endeckt mit uns das game..und findet immer mehr herraus..das feeling kommt rüber..
Und manche sachen sind lusstig das andere tränen in den augen haben..

Was will man mehr!?
Ich bin nicht Buffed oder PcGames,Gamestar..(aber hey ich suche arbeit!!!!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (13. Mai 2009)

Auf jeden Fall nette Videos. Da hast du dir sehr viel Mühe gemacht. Die wartende AION Community in Deutschland wird es dir danken und der ein oder andere inhaltliche Fehler ist auch halb so schlimm. Nobody is perfect  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enrico300 (13. Mai 2009)

So ich war ja mit  einer der ersten die Aion angespielt haben und die Videos die Roman gemacht hat sind sehr geil und informativ, genau das richtig für Leute die Aion noch nicht getestet haben!
Im übrigen muss ich sagen, bekommt man sehr wenig Infos von Seiten NCSoft/Amboss, was sehr schade ist!


----------



## Pente (13. Mai 2009)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> Im übrigen muss ich sagen, bekommt man sehr wenig Infos von Seiten NCSoft/Amboss, was sehr schade ist!


Je näher das Release in Europa rückt desto mehr Informationen wird es von Seiten NCsoft / Amboss geben.


----------



## Rehhaile (13. Mai 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Je näher das Release in Europa rückt desto mehr Informationen wird es von Seiten NCsoft / Amboss geben.




Dann scheint der Release ja noch in weiter Ferne zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (14. Mai 2009)

naja 2tes Halbjahr 2009!


----------



## kuchenb0b (14. Mai 2009)

Danke für all die Videos. Aber richtig vom Hocker haut mich das alles nicht.


----------



## Enrico300 (15. Mai 2009)

Tja geschmecker sind verschieden und das ist auch gut so.
Ich für mein Teil werde Aion spielen und freu mich riesig drauf!!!


----------



## RomanGV1 (15. Mai 2009)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> Tja geschmecker sind verschieden und das ist auch gut so.
> Ich für mein Teil werde Aion spielen und freu mich riesig drauf!!!



*Zockt das game selber* bis so 20 etc..
Und schaut ob ihr es gut findet.
Ich bin der meinung das filme nicht viel aussagen.
Ich gebe zu wir berichten only hier im eintrag über die guten sachen.
Aion hat auch (leider) eine andere seite...
Nicht alles ist gut..manches was man jahre in anderen games hatte und als standart empfindet feht complett etc.

Jede Münze hat 2 seiten.

Und wir hatten heute abend 4 Audio datein gemacht. YT
Um über die negativen seiten zu spechen.

Die gibt es immer im jeden spiel.
Auch da sollte man sich infos holen..oder es halt selber testen...
Vergesst nicht : AOC war bis level 20 ein geiles game^^

*Und wir sind keine bezahlten tester etc..
Wir sind auch KEINE Fanboys*...das hat manche sogar so geschockt das die ihr ABO von
meinem YT channel beendet haben^^

Aber egal..da nehmen wir KEIN blat vor dem mund...

*Und wir sagten auch es kann sich was ändern..es ist die china version..
Und wir werden die DE version sollte man sie kaufen können, alle zocken/kaufen.*

In dem sinne Happy Flaming in den Audio AION China berichten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=Romanp...amp;view=videos


----------



## Rehhaile (15. Mai 2009)

Oh man, Roman, schlecht aufgestanden? Ich sag doch, spiel ne andere Klasse, die dir Spaß macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich korrigiere mal Romans Flames ein wenig...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grinderquests= Ja, die gibt es alle Nase lang, ähnlich der Dailys in wow, ist ein Content für sich. Wer es mag, kann es machen, wer nicht, macht es eben nicht 

Wegen der beklagten Gebietsgröße, mir reicht es grundsätzlich auch wenn es längst nicht an Vanguard heran kommt. Allerdings hast du vergessen, das der Abyss ebenfalls 3 riesige Gebiete hat...

Wegen der gleichen Monster...hm...also ich empfinde das gar nicht. In jedem Gebiet gibt es neue Monster, sogar sehr kreativ. Weil ihr ja so gerne mit WoW vergleicht, ähm...das ganze Lichaddon hat keine wesentlich neueren Monster beigesteuert.

Fliegen- Es wurde nie gesagt, das man unendich Fliegen kann. Es wurde immer von Taktik gesprochen, die zum Bestandteil des PVP gehört. Im übrigen kannst du durch Tränke und Ausrüstung bis zu 5 Minuten fliegen. Außerdem wäre das PVP für den Arsch, wenn du einfach immer davonfliegst

Rifts: Deine Argumentation, es gebe kein Open PVP ist ja mal sehr individuell. Da du nur alleine oder maximal zu dritt rumläufst und keine Kommunikation mit den Chninesen möglich ist, mag dir das so vorkommen. Allerdings: Die Rifts spawnen immer zur gleichen Zeit an den gleichen Punkten. Gilden oder Gruppen können sich also für eine bestimmte Zeit verabreden und der anderen Seite regelmäßig Besuche abstatten. Ich finde das als nettes Feature...

und das beklagte fehlende Single PVP. Da hast du sicherlich Recht. Aber wo gibt es schon Singlepvp? Duelle kannst du auch in Aion machen. Und mit dem richtigen Char, kannst du auch in Aion ganken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leveln dauert lange- öhm, das ist vielleicht bei dir so, aber ich komme, wenn ich gas gebe in 3 Tagen auf 25 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hype ist vorbei- Also da es ja nur das englische Forum gibt, wo wirklich über das Spiel diskutiert wird..( Die Deutschen flamen ja lieber nur, entweder es ist ein WoW killer, oder Grottenschlecht. Keine Ahnung warum die Deutschen Foren immer alles Schwarz oder Weiß sehen)...habe ich noch nichts von abklingenden Hype gelesen. Eigentlich im Gegenteil.

Wenn dir das Spiel keinen Spaß macht oder es dir nicht gefällt, dann lass es einfach. Aber es so runterzumachen aufgrund deiner individuellen Empfindungen ist nicht in Ordnung.

Ich finde das Spiel bis jetzt sehr gut und macht vor allem in Gruppen viel Spaß. Gerade das Fliegen gibt dem PVP neue taktische Möglichkeiten.
Ich freue mich schon, wenn es nach Europa kommt....


Übrigens, am Anfang deiner Flameserie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sagst du, das du auch mal objektiv die schlechten Seiten zeigen willst. Allerdings sind sämtliche deiner Fragen an deine Freunde suggestiv und geben dieser Audioserie einen sehr negativen Touch. Also ich an deiner Stelle würde diese Audios lieber nochmal überarbeiten...



Nachtrag: Auch wenn ich Roman sehr mag bitte ich die Moderatoren, diese von ihm produzierte Flameorgie zu löschen. Sie beinhaltet viel Halbwissen, unbegründete Vermutungen und subjektive Empfindungen werden als Allgemeingültig dargestellt. Deswegen vote for closed


----------



## jo0 (15. Mai 2009)

Oh man RomanGV1, wie lächerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 40% was ihr da redet weiss/wusste man schon, die anderen 60% ist Halbwissen und sind falsche Aussagen! 
Sah man auch schon in deinen Videos, ich hatte das Spiel selber noch nicht gespielt gehabt, aber mir sind soviele Kleinigkeiten aufgefallen die einfach nur falsch Erklärt wurden..
 Ihr kennt euch anscheint mit dem Spiel nicht aus, seit lange noch nicht Highlevel und meint es gibt kein Open PvP. Was ist dann der Absyss? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quests? Sind genau so wie in wow, bei Aion werden sie schlecht geredet, in wow wurden sie gelobt o0
 Keine Battlegrounds? Das weiss man auch schon lange, wieso sollte es sie auch geben? CTF usw spielt mein meiner Meinung nach in 3D Shootern..
 Keine Mounts? Wusste man auch schon lange, die werden vielleicht aber auch noch irgendwann kommen..
 Nur 4 Länder? Ja und? Die sind auch nur zum Hochleveln da, den Rest der Zeit sind alle im Absyss (Open PvP).. Wozu man sagen muss, dass die Länder gar nicht mal so klein sind wie ihr meint! Und dazu auch noch sehr Abwechslungsreich! In der 1.2 wurde auch noch was hinzugefügt..
 Zum Thema fliegen: Ihr seit glaub ich ziemlich die einzigsten Leute die gedacht haben, dass man immer fliegen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Informationspolitik: Die Infos kommen noch, dass Spiel ist noch lange nicht Released!!

 Sie werden hier auch eine aktuellere Version (mindestens 1.2) Releasen, wo schon einiges hinzu gekommen und verbessert worden ist.

 Und das Aion sich so bei 500.000 Leuten einpendeln wird, glaubt ihr doch selber nicht oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Es sind jetzt schon alleine in China mehr als 1 Mille - Tendenz steigend

Schlechter kann man das Spiel nicht mehr reden, spielt einfach euer wow, da habt ihr alles was ihr wollt...
Hättet ihr euch auch nur Ansatzweise vorher über das Spiel informiert, wäre die Euphorie vielleicht auch nicht so groß gewesen...
Achja, und in welchen Foren ließt ihr/du, das der Hype nachgelassen hat? Ich erkenne davon nichts, wird ehr immer mehr..

Meiner Meinung nach sind das alles nur falsche Vorurteile in euren Audiokommentaren, nichts mehr als subjektives Halbwissen und irgendwelche Vermutungen...


----------



## RomanGV1 (15. Mai 2009)

Wie man deutlich hören konnte in den Audio datein.
Geht es auch anderen spielern so..
Es wurde auch deutlich gesagt das es sich um die china version handelt.
Es wurde auch gesagt es es unsere meinungen sind.

Und jeder darf seine meinung zu der version kund tun.
Und viele gamer sagten keine Bgs..kein open pvp.
Asia grinder...

Was man aber später erst merkt und wir hoffen das das nur so im Asia markt so ist.

ps.Open pvp im abyss...ich hoff mal das is nen witz^^open....lol
sogar das pvp in Everquest ist open...


----------



## Rehhaile (15. Mai 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Wie man deutlich hören konnte in den Audio datein.
> Geht es auch anderen spielern so..
> Es wurde auch deutlich gesagt das es sich um die china version handelt.
> Es wurde auch gesagt es es unsere meinungen sind.
> ...




Roman, Kiri ist Level 14, der da noch redet und du bist level 21 und kannst alleine nicht questen...


----------



## RomanGV1 (15. Mai 2009)

Aufgrund von der masse der FanBoys werden wir quasy gezwungen.
Die kritik zu löschen..........

Ich muss echt sagen..jede münze hat 2 seiten..
_Und wir wollten über die "andere" seite berichten._

Man sollte selber zocken..und schauen ob man es toll findet..
Und sich NICHT auf Video infos verlassen..die nur die gute seiten eines games beleuchten.

Wir löschen die audio datein...und viel spass noch...

*Die nächsten Filme gehen ums Abyss....was was von manchen als "open" pvp bezeichnen....
Freut euch auf ONLY positive news und Filmchen.*


----------



## Rehhaile (15. Mai 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Ich habe nur grinder quests...über 8 stück..
> Den rest MUSS ich grinden..bis neue kommen..
> Und so gehts es weiter...
> 
> ...




Hm, also ich weiß nicht was du willst, findest du dich nicht gerade etwas peinlich?


----------



## jo0 (15. Mai 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> ps.Open pvp im abyss...ich hoff mal das is nen witz^^open....lol
> sogar das pvp in Everquest ist open...



In so viel Videointerviews in den letzten Wochen wird immer wieder gesagt: "Der Absyss ist die Open PvP Zone", nicht mehr und nicht weniger, es ist halt ein anderes Setting. Was ich persönlich auch viel besser finde...


----------



## RomanGV1 (15. Mai 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> In so viel Videointerviews in den letzten Wochen wird immer wieder gesagt: "Der Absyss ist die Open PvP Zone", nicht mehr und nicht weniger, es ist halt ein anderes Setting. Was ich persönlich auch viel besser finde...



Kennste HDRO und das riesen BG?
Wo man mit 2 rassen pvp machen kann?
Und questen..das die npc gegner auch mal auf die anderen los gehen?
Und das pvp geht nur da auf der riesen karte......
Das ist KEIN open pvp....omg..open pvp auf ner riesen map...

ne lohnt sich nicht darüber zu reden......
Ich sehe schon wow´ler und EverQuestler die vor lachen tränen in den augen haben...
Was andere unter open pvp verstehen..oder verstehen wollen...

Ich habe keinen bock mich aufzu regen..sorry.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es steht ja auch nirgenwo das AION open pvp bietet..warum?
Weill es da nicht gibt....(nein keine portale...nööö)

Egal ich blende mal alles negative aus (Was ICH als negativ empfinde)..und zock weiter..
Viel spass.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (15. Mai 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Aufgrund von der masse der FanBoys werden wir quasy gezwungen.
> Die kritik zu löschen..........
> 
> Ich muss echt sagen..jede münze hat 2 seiten..
> ...



ohhh nur weil da ein paar komije leuz anfangen rumzuheulen obwohl sie keine ahnung haben, brauchste die vids doch nit gleich zu löschen....oO

ich hab bis lvl 15 gespielt und mir kamen die gebiete die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe auch verdammt klein vor...im vergleich zum gewaltigen WoW, wo einen die welt auch wirklich groß, spannend und lebending vorkam, bekam ich in AION ehr ein ernüchternderes gefühl....und damit hängt das questen ja sehr eng zusammen, die langeweile kommt um einiges schneller auf wenn man in eingeengten mini gegenden questet die irgendwie unspanned sind, als in nem riesen gebiet wo man das gefühl hat zu reisen und in jeder ecke was neues zu sehen und einem "lebendigkeit" vermittelt 

da waren ich und meine kleine spielergruppe bestehend aus 3 mann mit denen ich das spiel stets zusammen gespielt habe gleicher meinung...irgendwann sind wir beim monsterschlachten schlicht eingeschlafen und haben uns entschlossen es sein zu lassen xD


----------



## Rehhaile (15. Mai 2009)

Was eine Besonderheit deutscher Forum ist, das wenn einem das Spiel nicht gefällt, das er es im Forum niedermachen muss. Wenn ich zu Aionsource schaue gibt es dort zwar auch Kritikthreads, aber da wird diskutiert, was man besser machen kann. Hier wird immer gleich alles niedergeflamed...

Aber mir egal, zerreißt das Spiel halt, bevor es überhaupt in Europa ankommt, mir gefällt es und ich werde dieses Forum meiden...

Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe Roman, das du dich erst so ins Zeug legst, Leuten einen Einblick in die Aion China Version zu geben und das sogar recht witzig und relativ objektiv und es jetzt plötzlich so als deine Aufgabe siehst, deine subjektiven Empfindungen zu verallgemeinern und es schlecht zu machen?


----------



## Deadwool (15. Mai 2009)

Egal zu welchem Schluss man kommt, aber mit Level 21 das Spiel kennen wollen und objektiv beurteilen zu können, halte ich für verwegen. Auf WoW classic umgemünzt (aion hat ja noch keine Addons), entspräche das etwa Level 25. Wenn ich mich also zurückerinnere, wieviel Ahnung ich damals von WoW hatte, als ich zwischen Sumpfland und Arathi umherstolperte ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (15. Mai 2009)

Rehhaile schrieb:


> Was eine Besonderheit deutscher Forum ist, das wenn einem das Spiel nicht gefällt, das er es im Forum niedermachen muss. Wenn ich zu Aionsource schaue gibt es dort zwar auch Kritikthreads, aber da wird diskutiert, was man besser machen kann. Hier wird immer gleich alles niedergeflamed...



eine besonderheit die ich persönlich sehr begrüße, denn man muss sich nicht von allen entwicklern verarschen lassen für die momentan ehh absolut überteuerten spielpreise auf dem markt, hab mir schon so einiges im bereich mmo an schrott zugelegt weil es schlicht keine kritikpunkte in diversen internet seiten gab und auch weiterhin nicht gibt, buffed mit eingeschlossen



Rehhaile schrieb:


> Aber mir egal, zerreißt das Spiel halt, bevor es überhaupt in Europa ankommt, mir gefällt es und ich werde dieses Forum meiden...



also kritik schlicht nicht wünschenswert? und was heißt hier zerreisen..da wird schlicht gesagt was einem nicht gefällt, man kann damit übereinstimmen oder auch nicht, das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen



Rehhaile schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe Roman, das du dich erst so ins Zeug legst, Leuten einen Einblick in die Aion China Version zu geben und das sogar recht witzig und relativ objektiv und es jetzt plötzlich so als deine Aufgabe siehst, deine subjektiven Empfindungen zu verallgemeinern und es schlecht zu machen?



die rosarote brille ist schon ne schlimme sache xD


für mich persönlich sind mmo´s etwas anders als andere spiele, wenn man sich für eines entschieden hat, dann frisst es einen auch die meiste zeit weg, also sollte man im vorfeld wissen was auf einen zukommt wenn man sich dazu entschlossen hat eines zu spielen..um so mehr kritik, umso weniger enttäuschen später 

also wenn so ein mmo auf dem markt erscheint und mehr oder weniger gut ist, haben die spieleentwickler stets das große los gezogen und können mit so einem spiel viel geld mit vergleichsweise weniger aufwand machen, da es nicht so viel arbeit ist, als stets immer wieder ein neues spiel entwickeln zu müssen um gewinne zu erzielen

es ist also nur rechtens so viel kritik wie möglich abzugeben/lesen, bevor man sich entscheidet sich an ein mmo zu binden, was auch die meiste spielzeit in anspruch nimmt


----------



## RomanGV1 (15. Mai 2009)

Die meissten leute haben einfach zu wenig infos...
Und sehen nur nen paar videos.
Wie offt ist es auf meinem YT vorgekommen das ich ne pm hatte..
Wo die leute sagen..hey alein von den paar videos kann man deutlich sehen es ist 1000 mal besser wie wow.

Was soll man dazu noch sagen?!
Die meissten leute haben das game NICHT gezockt.
Only Videos und dadurch haben die ihre meinung..
Ich habe nich NIE ne video oder nen potcast sehen können so was negatives gesagt wurde.

Es gibt kein open pvp wie in EverQuest und wow.(man kann überall hingehen ohne ausnahme!)
Es gibt KEINE mounts.
Fliegen geht in der offenen welt eher selten und und und...

Viele wissen diese sachen nicht.

Ich habe auch FALSCHE sachen erzäht an manchen stellen wie die welt sei viel grösser wie wow..
Was einfach nicht stimmt.

Wir wollen da nen paar sachen klarstellen..
Aber nachdem der schuss gewaltig nach hinten los ist..
Werden wir für unseren teil dazu nix mehr sagen...

Wiegesagt es kommen noch tolle filme über das Abyss das riesen BG wenn man so will.
Und das werden bestimmt viele toll finden.

Aber negatives lassen wir..soviel stress hatte ich lange nicht mehr..
Da stelle ich echt nix mehr klar..und lass das so..

Was da für flames per pm in YT zu mir gekommen sind..wow opfer und so^^
lol...
Ich zocke das game seit jahren nicht mehr^^..........

Es ist eh nicht meine arbeit zu sagen was das game kann und was nicht...
Ich finde es nur schade das ich keine eigene meinung haben darf so wie es aussiet.
Und mich inzwischen viele leute fragen was geht und was nicht...

_Ich muss echt sagen das ich nen bischen traurig über manche pm´s und yt einträge war...(Audio Datein T1 bis 4)
Nur weill man sagt was einem fehlt etc,oder was man NICHT gut findet..
Ich meine ich bin nicht PRO ich bekomm kein geld.
Ich bin ein normaler spieler,der seine eigenen eindrücke nach einer längeren zeit schildern wollte._


----------



## Rehhaile (15. Mai 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> eine besonderheit die ich persönlich sehr begrüße, denn man muss sich nicht von allen entwicklern verarschen lassen für die momentan ehh absolut überteuerten spielpreise auf dem markt, hab mir schon so einiges im bereich mmo an schrott zugelegt weil es schlicht keine kritikpunkte in diversen internet seiten gab und auch weiterhin nicht gibt, buffed mit eingeschlossen
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich habe keine rosarote Brille auf. Ich bin Level 25 und habe das Spiel in seinen Ausmassen noch nicht erfasst. Ich finde es derzeit sehr gut. Das kann sich womöglich noch ändern und vielleicht gebe ich ja Roman irgendwann recht. Allerdings muss man sich bewußt sein, das man die chinesische Version spielt. Die lieben das grinden. Ich werde ständig in Grindinggruppen  geninjat zum Beispiel. Das heißt, die Asiaten haben generell eine andere Spielkultur. 
Zum Beispiel ist es ja auch so, das die Chinesen derzeit glaube ich Version 0.9 spielen, letztens wurden erst die öffentlichen Channels freigeschalten. In Korea wird jetzt glaube ich Kapitel 4 gepatched, Version 1.2. Die haben dort ua. schon ein ausgeklügeltes Auktionshaus, neue Gebiete etc.
Deswegen kann sich Roman doch jetzt nicht hinstellen und sagen, das Spiel hat in Europa keine Chance.


----------



## RomanGV1 (15. Mai 2009)

V1 ist es schon seit dem 16ten April...........................


----------



## jo0 (15. Mai 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> V1 ist es schon seit dem 16ten April...........................



V1 ist nicht V1.2...........


----------



## RomanGV1 (15. Mai 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> V1 ist nicht V1.2...........



du bist echt pingellich (gibt´s das wort eigendlich?^^)

Die zusätze waren kleine optische verbesserungen im AH und viele Fixes etc.
Die sind nicht soooo weit vorraus das man sagen könnte die china version ist viel anders wie die Japan..

Nicht das hier falsche vorstellungen aufkommen und andere leute denken, die unterscheiden sich krass.


----------



## jo0 (15. Mai 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> du bist echt pingellich (gibt´s das wort eigendlich?^^)
> 
> Die zusätze waren kleine optische verbesserungen im AH und viele Fixes etc.
> Die sind nicht soooo weit vorraus das man sagen könnte die china version ist viel anders wie die Japan..
> ...



Achso, nur AH und Fixes... Davon lese ich hier, hier, hier oder hier noch nicht mal was von, nur nichts erwähnenswertes wie zB:

Level anstieg von 45 auf 50, 2 neue Gebiete, neue Ausrütungen, neue Waffen, neue Charaktereinstellungen, zwei neuen Instanzen, neue Flügel, unzählige neue Quests, Items neuen “Fluch”-System und noch zwei Events mit besonderen Belohnungen..


----------



## RomanGV1 (15. Mai 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> Achso, nur AH und Fixes... Davon lese ich hier, hier, hier oder hier noch nicht mal was von, nur nichts erwähnenswertes wie zB:
> 
> Level anstieg von 45 auf 50, 2 neue Gebiete, neue Ausrütungen, neue Waffen, neue Charaktereinstellungen, zwei neuen Instanzen, neue Flügel, unzählige neue Quests, Items neuen “Fluch”-System und noch zwei Events mit besonderen Belohnungen..




*hust*....die gebiete und das level 50 gibt es auch auf den china servern...........................
Was willst du mir damit sagen?^^
Gut ich sage nicht alles^^....das siet man ingame halt^^
und?Die länder unterscheiden sich nicht so krass in den versionen.....mehr hatte ich ja nicht gesagt...


----------



## jo0 (15. Mai 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> *hust*....die gebiete und das level 50 gibt es auch auf den china servern...........................
> Was willst du mir damit sagen?^^
> Gut ich sage nicht alles^^....das siet man ingame halt^^
> und?Die länder unterscheiden sich nicht so krass in den versionen.....mehr hatte ich ja nicht gesagt...



Wie soll das denn bitteschön gehen wenn in China nur 1.0 läuft?


----------



## RomanGV1 (15. Mai 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> Wie soll das denn bitteschön gehen wenn in China nur 1.0 läuft?



Ich habe nicht gesagt welche version wir jetzt haben.
Ich habe gesagt das es schon V1 am 16 April war.

Also nachdem was ich sehen konnte auch von den skills her.
Müssten wir die 1.2 version haben...bin mir da aber *gerade nicht so sicher*...
Da die skills die man alein kaufen kann "nur" bis 45 gehen.

Wenn ich mich nicht irre war es "damals" so das es nur bis 40 ging..klar auch die skills..
Naja wenn ich 45 ziger kaufen kann........hmm.....

Wie gesagt ich sagte nicht (geiler satz) welche version wir jetzt haben, ich weiss "nur" das V1 schon seit 16 Aprill am start war)

Und die unterschiede nicht sooooo krass sind...
Was anderes...die 2.0 soll da schon härter sein^^...habe aber gerade wenig infos..da solls nen beta test geben..test server)


----------



## jo0 (15. Mai 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gesagt welche version wir jetzt haben.
> Ich habe gesagt das es schon V1 am 16 April war.
> 
> Also nachdem was ich sehen konnte auch von den skills her.
> ...




lol, dazu muss nicht viel sagen oder?

Erst sagst du voll überzeugt: Levelcap ist bei 50 und die neuen Gebiete sind auch mit drin, wenn man dann mehr nachhakt sagst du aufmal bin mir jetzt nicht so sicher...
Da sieht man wieder das du mit deinem Halbwissen falsche Infos verbreitest...

Ich habe noch nirgendswo eine News gesehen, dass Version 1.2 auf den China Servern aufgespielt wurde..

"Damals" war das Maximale Level schon 45
Und wie du schon sagst, du kannst dir nur Skills kaufen die bis 45 gehen.. Warum? Weil nur 1.0 drauf ist..

Naja du hast nicht gesagt welche Version drauf ist aber du sagtest doch eben noch das das Maximale LVL bei 50 ist, was aber nur sein kann wenn auch 1.2 drauf ist...
Ist es aber nicht!!!!!!!!! China ist 1.0..


----------



## RomanGV1 (15. Mai 2009)

Du kannst auch in manchen filmen sehen wo so sachen gesagt wurden..
Hey das game hat keine lehrer,wie in wow und co!!...
Naja...und kurz darauf haben wir die gefunden.<<<<<<<<<<

Klar hier sind jede menge fehler drinn.
Ich finds nicht soo schlimm..da ich nur player bin. (nen Fan des Games nix weiter!)
Ich arbeite nicht für die...von dem her..
Die sachen lösen ich eh alle früher oder später auf.(in den filmen meisstens wenn wir es gefunden haben)

Aber wenigstens kommt was...
Leider bekommt man von der offi seite ja fasst KEINE infos...also muss man wohl selber für welche sorgen..

Ich meine selbst Buffed hat noch ne news stehen, und die ist noch immer nicht gelöscht..
Wo man angeblich ein DX 10 bild bewundern kann usw..
http://www.buffed.de/page/1759/user-news/?...w&unid=1887

Wo aber von meiner seite aus..und sogar Ambos(NcSoft) sagte alles only in DX9....
(Trostdem denken viele es gibt DX10..ka warum,und verbreiten die info weiter)

Tja fehler passieren..die welt dreht sich weiter.....es ist nur nen game..nicht unser leben^^

Seit froh das ihr gute unterhaltung habt^^


----------



## Enrico300 (15. Mai 2009)

Du Roman seit ihr immer noch auf dem gleichen Server, weil die beta ja nur bis zum 15.5 geht.


----------



## jo0 (15. Mai 2009)

Ich will/wollte dich ja nicht anmachen oder so, aber trotzdem sollte man doch schon wissen was man da schreibt/sagt...
Und nicht einfach ich glaube... nur das du nicht mal sagst das du es glaubst, sondern so hinstellst als ob du es wissen würdest..

Ich finde es es ja auch gut das du mit ein paar Infos rausrückst, aber nicht so......

Und wie gesagt, die Offiziellen Infos werden noch kommen...


mfg


----------



## RomanGV1 (15. Mai 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> Ich will/wollte dich ja nicht anmachen oder so, aber trotzdem sollte man doch schon wissen was man da schreibt/sagt...
> Und nicht einfach ich glaube... nur das du nicht mal sagst das du es glaubst, sondern so hinstellst als ob du es wissen würdest..
> 
> Ich finde es es ja auch gut das du mit ein paar Infos rausrückst, aber nicht so......
> ...




Ich konnte leider noch nie gut schreiben..
Die sachen kommen immer anders rüber wie ich es meine..das ist traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da kann ich nichts machen..geht schon seit jahren so....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich nehme dir das nicht übel..ich gebe zu..sowas regt mich sogar auf wenn ich es bemerke... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber man kann sich selber nicht flamen^^....wie würde das rüber kommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (15. Mai 2009)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> Du Roman seit ihr immer noch auf dem gleichen Server, weil die beta ja nur bis zum 15.5 geht.



Wir werden heute unseren alten Lag server verlassen.
Und auf einen bekannten lag freien server gehen..
Da wir in unserer gilde noch 1ne stimme brauchen.
Müssen wir warten bis ca 22 uhr.

Danach gebe ich im Gilden thema und so an auf welcher farm.
Als tip siet nach *server farm 2* aus.
*1 und 2 sind lagfrei!* (ja auch aus DE!!Zockt sich so als ob die server in DE stehen..ka wie das geht..)


----------



## aros91 (15. Mai 2009)

Mach kein Drama draus,wird sicher Serverfarm 2 sein und der Server wird sicher Azariel sein wo man die meisten deutsch- und englischsprachigen Spieler findet


----------



## RomanGV1 (15. Mai 2009)

aros91 schrieb:


> Mach kein Drama draus,wird sicher Serverfarm 2 sein und der Server wird sicher Azariel sein wo man die meisten deutsch- und englischsprachigen Spieler findet



lol habe gerade im Ts nachgefragt....du hast recht.....
Wusste ich auch nicht...hart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jo0 (15. Mai 2009)

Wir sind alle nur Menschen und machen Fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also warte wenigstens noch ab bis 1.2 drauf kommt und du mehr Erfahrungen gesammelt hast bevor du schon anfängst es schlecht zu reden ^^

Und so Sachen wie Mounts weiss man schon das die nicht da sind (aber evtl noch kommen werden), was man auch eigentlich verkraften kann so lange die anderen Sachen in Aion überzeugen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich hab auch schon mehrere Reviews von Assasine Chars gelesen wo die Leute meinten das es Anfangs ziemlich hart ist mit ihm zu spielen, aber in den höheren LVL'n (glaube ab 23 oder 25?) wird es erheblich einfacher und kriegt man ne Reihe neuer Skills die es einem als Assasin auch einfacher machen werden ^^

mfg


----------



## aros91 (15. Mai 2009)

Das es mit dem Assa leichter wird kann ich nur bestätigen, am Anfang war das echt hart aber nun bin ich 29 und die vielen neuen Skills machen es sehr viel einfacher. Vorallem war es Schön im Abyss unsichtbar zu sein und einfach hiterm Gegner porten


----------



## RomanGV1 (21. Mai 2009)

*So update Film 41 bis 44 neu.*

*Eine MAGISCHE Questhummel!!(Stadt) und ein Beschwörer L44 mit dem Höchsten Feuerelementar! 42
HUD WOW Style!Droppende Quests in der welt. 41
Nochmal : Gilde Level & Symbol ausuchen, ab level 3 eigenes hochladen & Preise sehen + post erhalten. 43*
*Neue Emotionen kaufen der EMO Händler.+Strip auf Tisch in der Kneipe! 44* <<<<<

Viel spass wie immer alles in HD.

Wie immer alles im ersten eintrag #1
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1639372


----------



## Duath (27. Mai 2009)

Wenn du mal wieder ein Video machst, könntest du ja mal kurz die Express-Zustellung der Post vorstellen. Die fand ich relativ lustig, habe sie aber noch nicht in deinen Videos gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brief per Express abschicken und als Empfänger nicht zum Briefkasten laufen sondern auf das Brief-Symbol auf der Minikarte klicken.


----------



## RomanGV1 (27. Mai 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Wenn du mal wieder ein Video machst, könntest du ja mal kurz die Express-Zustellung der Post vorstellen. Die fand ich relativ lustig, habe sie aber noch nicht in deinen Videos gesehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*Die Express-Zustellung der Post* 45

Bitte schön^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie immer in #1 zu sehen
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1639372


----------



## jo0 (27. Mai 2009)

LOL, wie schnell das ging 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Respekt ^^

Wäre aber schön wenn du von selber sowas zeigen würdest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (2. Juni 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> LOL, wie schnell das ging
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



in nem anderen video (frag mich nicht welcher teil) kann man es sehen.
Wo man nen punkt reinsetzen kann...

Die Express post kosstet, only für >>text<< 500 Gold.
Es wird teuer wenn man ne rüsstung / Waffe egal was reinmacht..
Aber wie sich das genau auswirkt, schnall ich selber nicht so richtig.

Egal das hörnchen is heiss!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maltaner (22. Juni 2009)

Jo man klasse Videos, sehr informativ und dazu noch super unterhaltsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Sollte man sich auf jeden Fall anschauen, falls mans noch net getan hat.

Die Videos helfen sehr um einen Eindruck vor Release zu bekommen und einige Gamesystems zu verstehen, sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Lord-Quas (27. Juni 2009)

Ey Roman,

Du hast mir heute echt viel Spass bereitet 80)
Zitate: "paar Eggen - äääähh EIER!!" "arsch ham se alle" XOD

Jedenfalls hats zusätzlich noch was gutes - ich werd mir jetz au wieder ein neues Macbook holen und zusätzlich Windows installieren und mir dann au im Sep AION kaufen..


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Juni 2009)

Also super Videos, aber ... ich muss den Sound Ausschalten. o.O
Du hast zwar ne normale Stimme, aber der Akzent/bzw. die Art, wie du sprichst ist einfach grausam.^^
Nicht gegen Dich, aber da bekomme ich Kopfschmerzen.


----------



## Rethelion (27. Juni 2009)

Soa ich klick mich gerade durch alle Videos durch und muss sagen dass das was ich bisher gesehen habe mir ziemlich gefällt.
Das liegt wohl auch an den HD-Videos, da gibts ja nicht mal ein Ruckeln oder ähnliches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur hab ich jetzt schon wieder eine befürchtung das es mir wegen dem Anime-Style nicht gefallen könnte. Das denke ich mir besonders bei den Sounds die sich genauso anhören wie bei diesen älternen China-RPGs. Hat mich bei RoM auch schon gestört.
Sprachausgabe gibt es bei den NPC keine oder?


----------



## pbast6 (27. Juni 2009)

Zum Thema Sprachausgabe.... mal ehrlich was erwartest du bei einem Chinesischen Game für eine Stimme ?
Wird ja alles noch Verwestlicht und auf Deutsch quicken die bestimmt nich so rum aber ich hab damit zumindest keine Probleme
Ich versteh auch net warum soviele Leute Probleme mit dem Asiatischen-Look haben. Ich finds eigentlich schön, naja ich mag und lese auch Mangas^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Juni 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> Ich versteh auch net warum soviele Leute Probleme mit dem Asiatischen-Look haben.



weil das einfach ein kulturschock ist für die ganzen bauern mit mistgabeln die vermutlich immernoch hexen hinterherjagen um sie zu verbrennen xD


----------



## Asmagan (28. Juni 2009)

Jo ich bin dann der Oberbauer und stolz drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , nee is halt Geschmackssache. Aber bei Aion stört mich es eigentlich nicht, da es sich hier mal gelohnt hat etwas über seinen Schatten zu springen. Obwohl man mich eigentlich mit dem ganzen Anime- Mangakram jagen kann (nicht nur im Spielebereich). Es ist aber auch wahnsinnig übel wie der MMORPG-Markt mit asiatischem Stil überschwemmt wurde. Und da viele von diesen Spielen nicht grade die Burner sind, kann man schon mal ne Abneigung entwickeln. Viele von denen haben auch ne mehr oder weniger aggressive Werbung, auf vielen Seiten die sich mit dem Thema beschäftigen. 

Zu den Videos, alles schön erklärt. Kann man dir mal hoch anrechnen das du dir die Arbeit machst, das Spiel den Leuten näher zu bringen.


----------



## Rethelion (28. Juni 2009)

Ich hab nichts gegen Asia-Games oder den Look von solchen Spielen, aber teilweise wurde ich ziemlich geschädigt von so manchem Game was aus der Richtung kam. Und mich nerven einfach so "Pling"-Sounds ^^

Aber ich hoff einfach mal das ich für nächste Woche einen Key bekomme dann kann ich mir selbst eine Meinung bilden, ich hoffe nur ich hab mich nicht wieder zuviel gefreut und zuviel Vertrauen in ein neues Game gesteckt, da ich eigentlich von jedem Spiel in letzter Zeit enttäuscht wurde und zu große Erwartungen hatte,,,


----------



## RomanGV1 (28. Juni 2009)

Hmm also ohne witz.
Aber ich habe schon viele "Asia" grinder gezockt.
Und ich kann nichts davon in AION <<sehen>>> ka was ihr habt.
Die grafik und die bauten da habe ich nichts "ASIA" mässiges sehen können.
Auch die chars kann man ja so einstellen wie man selber will.

Verstehe euch nicht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nadaria (28. Juni 2009)

@RomanGV1

sicher ist aion ein spiel mit asia style. aber genau das gefällt mir.


ich hatte mal "last chaos" gezwungenermaßen gespielt weil es viele bekannte gespielt haben und ich gern mal ne runde mit denen mitspielen wollte. 
last chaos ist z.b. ein hardcore ffp asia grinder. die ähnlichkeiten sind auch sehr hoch. der große unterschied ist das aion von der grafik natürlich um welten besser ist und im gegensatz zu lc quests statt stupides monsterkloppen hat.
das grinden ist in aion zwar auch vorhanden aber der unterschied zu anderen mmos z.b. wow grinding (daylies, epicgrind etc) ist nicht groß. in aion besteht das grinden halt hauptsächlich pvp punkte zu farmen.
auch sehe ich erstaunlich viele elemente von lcin aion. die klassen sind zum großen teil identisch. auch gibt es in lc die 2 klassen wahl mit lvl 20 die skills gegen fp zu kaufen, das crafting, die waffenverbesserungen etc.
bis auf ein gutes questsystem und flügel hat lc fast alles was aion auch hat nur schlechter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sithrael (28. Juni 2009)

Großes Lob an die vids, find ich gut mal jemand das so reingestellt hat!!!

Eine Frage: der kleine Zwerg über den du noch das "Jünge" Lied "gesungen" hast (^.^) welche Klasse war das?


----------



## RomanGV1 (29. Juni 2009)

Sithrael schrieb:


> Großes Lob an die vids, find ich gut mal jemand das so reingestellt hat!!!
> 
> Eine Frage: der kleine Zwerg über den du noch das "Jünge" Lied "gesungen" hast (^.^) welche Klasse war das?



Das ist nen Gladdi wie die leute so schön sagen.
Darkwart und ich.^^

Danke für die netten worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FERT (29. Juni 2009)

naja  ich muss da jetzt auch mal was los werden:
also in aller erster linie sind die videos top ... zwar ist in meinen augen das HD etwas unnötig ... aber ok ... jedem das seine.
ansich vermitteln die videos doch nen relativ guten eindruck vom spiel ... (imo) und erwecken in mir jedenfalls die lust auf mehr!

einziges manko ... was ich jetzt mal so ausleg ... 
warum versuchst du die ganze zeit englische begriffe zu benutzen? oder besser gesagt, begriffe die du nicht richtig aussprechen kannst? 
 ich hab so viele grins-attacken bekommen als ich mir die videos angeschaut hab ... weil du die betonung mal überhaupt nicht triffst. jedenfalls größten teils ... 
ansich find ich das englisch nicht schlecht, aber die richtige aussprache sollte man schon besitzen  und grad bei standardwörtern wie "CHAIN" ... ^^ 

nimms mir nicht übel, aber das war eher n schuss in den ofen mit dem "englisch"  

ansonsten recht top.


----------



## jo0 (29. Juni 2009)

FERT schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich hab so viele grins-attacken bekommen als ich mir die videos angeschaut hab ... weil du die betonung mal überhaupt nicht triffst. jedenfalls größten teils ...



Sie sollen ja lustig und unterhaltsam sein, passt doch, anscheint hat er es ja geschafft dich zum grinsen zu bringen, ist doch perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord-Quas (29. Juni 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> Sie sollen ja lustig und unterhaltsam sein, passt doch, anscheint hat er es ja geschafft dich zum grinsen zu bringen, ist doch perfekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab mir auch alle Videos angeschaut - manche sogar mehrfach - bereitet schon Freude!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Juni 2009)

Muss ich so unterschreiben. Ich würd mir die Videos auch verdammt gerne angucken ..., aber dann bitte mit einem anderen Sprecher.^^


----------



## RomanGV1 (30. Juni 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Muss ich so unterschreiben. Ich würd mir die Videos auch verdammt gerne angucken ..., aber dann bitte mit einem anderen Sprecher.^^



*hust*
Ich könnte auch anders^^
Chääin sagen..aber das hat kein style, und macht bei keinem grinsen im gesicht^^
Ich weiss schon wie vieles ausgesprochen wird.
Aber ich bleibe bei "meinen versionen" da die leute ja auch was lusstiges sehen/hören sollen.
Ich wollte auch son bischen Mario Barth da reinbringen.
Aber übertreiben darf ich es auch nicht, sonnst würde es so ausehen als ob ich mich über das game lusstig mache.
Das soll einfach nur nette unterhaltung sein.
Man siet was aus dem game.
Hat lusstige sprüche.

Und Comedy kann man es auch nicht nennen.
Da ich ja das game vorstellen wollte.

Naja Egal ,wenn ich es zu trocken gemacht hätte, dann wären manche eingeschlafen.

Die welt da draussen ist eh hart, lasst uns gemeinsam lachen und spielen.

MFG Roman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tascalmon (30. Juni 2009)

Denke ich werd das Spiel jetzt mal genauer im Auge behalten,sieht auf jeden Fall interessant aus, danke für die tollen Videos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (5. Juli 2009)

Eine Frage @RomanGV1:
Wie hast du die Videos aufgenommen und mit welchem Programm umgewandelt das sie auf Youtube so schön dargestellt werden?


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (6. Juli 2009)

WoW danke, echt der wahnsinn!


----------



## Doomsta (6. Juli 2009)

Hay roman, erstma: richtig geile videos! weiter so!
und 2tens: in deinenen videos bist du teilweise level 20+ auf chinesischen servern. Wie machst dud as? da das spiel ja auf 5 stundenn begrenzt ist? o.o levelst du in 5 stunden bis auf level 20? oder wie läuft das?


----------



## Norjena (6. Juli 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Hay roman, erstma: richtig geile videos! weiter so!
> und 2tens: in deinenen videos bist du teilweise level 20+ auf chinesischen servern. Wie machst dud as? da das spiel ja auf 5 stundenn begrenzt ist? o.o levelst du in 5 stunden bis auf level 20? oder wie läuft das?



Fake ID einer Chinisischen Sozialversicherung, nicht wirklich erlaubt.


----------



## Doomsta (6. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Fake ID einer Chinisischen Sozialversicherung, nicht wirklich erlaubt.


kannste mir vllt. eine anleitung dazu per PM schicken? wäre super nett von dir^^.


----------



## Norjena (6. Juli 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> kannste mir vllt. eine anleitung dazu per PM schicken? wäre super nett von dir^^.



Findest im Forum wurde schon mehrfach gepostet, weiß es selbst nich da ich daran kein Interesse hatte, weiß ja sowieso das ich da nicht auf Dauer spielen werde.


----------



## Rethelion (18. Juli 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Eine Frage @RomanGV1:
> Wie hast du die Videos aufgenommen und mit welchem Programm umgewandelt das sie auf Youtube so schön dargestellt werden?



Ich zitier mich eben nochmal.
Weiss immer noch nicht wie ich die Videos am besten hinbekomme. Denk mal Aufnahme wird per Fraps sein, aber wie konvertriere ich das dann sodass es noch einigermassen schön aussieht?


----------



## Geige (18. Juli 2009)

mit super kann man so dinger eigentlich ganz gut konvertieren!


----------



## RomanGV1 (18. Juli 2009)

Ich habe Windows Movie Maker immer benutzt. (nach FRAPS zum reg)
Weill ich es so schnell wie möglich haben will ohne schnick schnack
Und aus 40 gig werden 200 MB,und alles ist scharf und in HD.


----------



## nekori (29. August 2009)

hey deine videos sind wirklich cool! 

hoffe demnächst noch ein paar sehen zu können, wollte auch mit aion anfangen und warte bis die server wieder on sind.


deine videos haben mir schonmal einen guten eindruck von dem spiel gegeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (29. August 2009)

Tja, Roman der alte Forenspamer ist irgendwo in der Versenkung verschwunden. Wie siehts aus, macht er grade Urlaub oder hat er keine Lust mehr mit den Buffed Kindern zu spielen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (30. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Tja, Roman der alte Forenspamer ist irgendwo in der Versenkung verschwunden. Wie siehts aus, macht er grade Urlaub oder hat er keine Lust mehr mit den Buffed Kindern zu spielen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Leider wird mein clan als nicht erlaubte werbung angesehen...
Und ich darf nicht mehr werben.... deswegen naja was soll ich machen...

Danke das es noch immer leute gibt die nette sachen schreiben.
Viel spass kann ja sein das man sich sogar im Spiel siet^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (30. August 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Leider wird mein clan als nicht erlaubte werbung angesehen...
> Und ich darf nicht mehr werben.... deswegen naja was soll ich machen...
> 
> Danke das es noch immer leute gibt die nette sachen schreiben.
> ...



schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber die videos von dir sind immer der hammer ^^ un die spracheinlagen sind immer ein bringer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mach weiter so !!!


----------



## Tommsen (30. August 2009)

Ahahahahahhaha ich komm nicht klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Grad die folge mit der dicken quest hummel gesehen sowas von lustig :] fänd die vids ohne deine stimme bzw normal erklärt nur halb so geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (30. August 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Leider wird mein clan als nicht erlaubte werbung angesehen...
> Und ich darf nicht mehr werben.... deswegen naja was soll ich machen...
> 
> Danke das es noch immer leute gibt die nette sachen schreiben.
> ...



Und wenn du einfach die "Werbung" aus deiner Signatur und dem Avatar entfernst?


----------



## nekori (31. August 2009)

alle videos in dem du geredet hast 5 sterne gewertet hrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




super gelungen... und aussprache hin oder her solang man weiß was gemeint war ist doch alles ok , also leute bisschen beherrschen.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (31. August 2009)

danke für die Filme,
nun hab ich keine Bedenken mehr um zum Spielstart durchzustarten.


----------

